# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  هل اجاز الامام احمد التوسل بذات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

## العاصمي من الجزائر

سؤال : اخوتي الكرام هل اجاز الامام احمد التوسل بذات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
ذلك اني وقفت على مقال يستدل فيه بعض الصوفية المتمشعرة بالرواية التي يرويها عنه المروذي رحمه الله في منسكه لاجازة التوسل بالذات
وقد استفاض  شيخ الاسلام رحمه الله في مناقشة هذه الرواية في القاعدة الجليلة وقد جاء في ثنايا كلامه ان هذه الرواية تخالف رواية اخرى عنه يوافق فيها راي الجمهور فانا اتسائل عن هذه الرواية ما هي ومن رواها واين اجدها وجزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## أنس ع ح

هذا الرابط يؤصل المســألة :

http://www.islam-qa.com/ar/ref/114142

----

ونتمنى من الأخوة من يفيدنا حول سؤال الأخ العاصمي

----------


## الشريف باسم الكتبي

*قال الذهبي (ت748هـ) في السير (11/212) : قال عبدالله بن أحمد : رأيت أبي أخذ شعرة من شعر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيضعها على فيه يقبلها , وأحسب أني رأيته يضعها على عينه , ويغمسها في الماء ويشربه يستشفي به .*
*ورأيته أخذ قصعة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فغسلها في حُب الماء , ثم شرب فيها , ورأيته يشرب من ماء زمزم يستشفي به ويمسح به يديه ووجهه .*
*قلت (الذهبي ) : أين المتنطع المنكر على أحمد , وقد ثبت أن عبدالله سأل أباه عمن يلمس رمانة منبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , ويمس الحجرة النبوية , فقال : لاأرى بذلك بأساً , أعاذنا الله وإياكم من رأي الخوارج ومن البدع .*

*وقال المرداوي ( ت885هـ) في الإنصاف (2/430) : قال الإمام أحمد للمروزي : يتوسل بالنبي في دعائه , وجزم به في المستوعب وغيره.*

----------


## أنس ع ح

> التوسل بذات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم معناه : أن يدعو الداعي ربه سبحانه وتعالى ،  لكنه في أثناء دعائه يذكر ذات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وسيلة لإجابة دعائه ، أو  تعجيل حاجته ، فيقول : أسألك بحق النبي ، أو : بجاه النبي ، أو نحو ذلك .


أظن أن العاصمي يريد هذا التوسل لا التوسل بآثار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كما بين الأخوة :
قلب سليم و الشريف باسم الكتبي !! ولا أدري ماذا فهم التوسل أخونا أبو عبد الله عادل السلفي

----------


## الشريف باسم الكتبي

> *وقال المرداوي ( ت885هـ) في الإنصاف (2/430) : قال الإمام أحمد للمروزي : يتوسل بالنبي في دعائه , وجزم به في المستوعب وغيره.*


الأخ أنس ع ح بارك الله فيك , لقد ذكرت قول المرداوي , وهو التوسل بذات النبي في دعائه , وأظن هذا ما يريده السائل , لكني زدت عليه قول الذهبي وهو نفيس , والله العالم .

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

سؤال رقم 10083- التبرك بالعلماء والصالحين وآثارهم
هناك من يرى جواز التبرك بالعلماء والصالحين وآثارهم مستدلاً بما ثبت من تبرك الصحابة - رضي الله عنهم - بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . فما حكم ذلك ؟ ثم أليس فيه تشبيه لغير النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ وهل يمكن التبرك بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد وفاته ؟ وما حكم التوسل إلى الله تعالى ببركة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟.
الجواب:
الحمد لله
لا يجوز التبرك بأحد غير النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا بوضوئه ولا بشعره ولا بعرقه ولا بشيء من جسده ، بل كل هذا خاص بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما جعل الله في جسده وما مسه من الخير والبركة .
ولهذا لم يتبرك الصحابة - رضي الله عنهم - بأحد منهم لا في حياته ولا بعد وفاته صلى الله عليه وسلم لا مع الخلفاء الراشدين ولا مع غيرهم فدل ذلك على أنهم قد عرفوا أن ذلك خاص بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دون غيره ، ولأن ذلك وسيلة إلى الشرك وعبادة غير الله سبحانه ، وهكذا لا يجوز التوسل إلى الله سبحانه بجاه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو ذاته أو صفته أو بركته لعدم الدليل على ذلك ؛ ولأن ذلك من وسائل الشرك به والغلو فيه عليه الصلاة والسلام .
ولأن ذلك أيضاً لم يفعله أصحابه - رضي الله عنهم - ولو كان خيراً لسبقونا إليه ، ولأن ذلك خلاف الأدلة الشرعية . فقد قال الله عز وجل : ( ولله الأسماء الحسنى فادعوه بها ) الأعراف/180 ، ولم يأمر بدعائه سبحانه بجاه أحد أو حق أحد أو بركة أحد .
ويلحق بأسمائه سبحانه التوسل بصفاته كعزته ، ورحمته ، وكلامه وغير ذلك ، ومن ذلك ماجاء في الأحاديث الصحيحة من التعوذ بكلمات الله التامات ، والتعوذ بعزة الله وقدرته .
ويلحق بذلك أيضاً : التوسل بمحبة الله سبحانه ، ومحبة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وبالإيمان بالله وبرسوله والتوسل بالأعمال الصالحات كما في قصة أصحاب الغار الذين آواهم المبيت والمطر إلى غار فدخلوا فيه فانحدرت عليهم صخرة من الجبل فسدت عليهم باب الغار ، ولم يستطيعوا دفعها ، فتذاكروا بينهم في وسيلة الخلاص منها . .
واتفقوا بينهم على أنه لن ينجيهم منها إلا أن يدعوا الله بصالح أعمالهم ، فتوسل أحدهم إلى الله سبحانه في ذلك : ببر والديه .. فانفرجت الصخرة شيئاً لا يستطيعون الخروج منه .. ثم توسل الثاني بعفته عن الزنا بعد القدرة عليه ، فانفرجت الصخرة بعض الشيء لكنهم لا يستطيعون الخروج من ذلك .. ثم توسل الثالث بأداء الأمانة فانفرجت الصخرة وخرجوا .
وهذا الحديث ثابت في الصحيحين عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من أخبار من قبلنا لما فيه من العظة لنا والتذكير .
وقد صرح العلماء - رحمهم الله - بما ذكرته في هذا الجواب .. كشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ، وتلميذه ابن القيم ، والشيخ العلامة عبد الرحمن بن حسن في فتح المجيد شرح كتاب التوحيد وغيرهم ، وأما حديث توسل الأعمى بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حياته فشفع فيه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ودعا له فرد الله عليه بصره .. فهذا توسل بدعاء النبي وشفاعته وليس ذلك بجاهه وحقه كما هو واضح في الحديث .. وكما يتشفع الناس به يوم القيامة في القضاء بينهم . وكما يتشفع به يوم القيامة أهل الجنة في دخولهم الجنة ، وكل هذا توسل به في حياته الدنيوية والأخروية . . وهو توسل بدعائه وشفاعته لا بذاته وحقه كما صرح بذلك أهل العلم ، ومنهم من ذكرنا آنفاً .
كتاب مجموع فتاوى ومقالات متنوعة لسماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز - رحمه الله - م/7 ، ص/65.
عن (فتاوى الإسلام سؤال وجواب)

السؤال الأول من الفتوى رقم ( 1711 ) :
س1: مسلم يشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا رسول الله ويقول في دعائه: اللهم اعطني كذا وكذا من خيري الدنيا والآخرة بجاه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، أو ببركة الرسول، أو بحرمة المصطفى، أو بجاه الشيخ التيجاني، أو ببركة الشيخ عبد القادر، أو بحرمة الشيخ السنوسي فما الحكم؟
ج1: من توسل إلى الله في دعائه بجاه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو حرمته أو بركته أو بجاه غيره من الصالحين أو حرمته أو بركته فقال: (اللهم بجاه نبيك أو حرمته أو بركته أعطني مالا وولدا أو أدخلني الجنة وقني عذاب النار) مثلا فليس بمشرك شركا يخرج عن الإسلام، لكنه ممنوع؛ سدا لذريعة الشرك، وإبعادا للمسلم من فعل شيء يفضي إلى الشرك، ولا شك أن التوسل بجاه الأنبياء والصالحين وسيلة من وسائل الشرك التي تفضي إليه على مر الأيام، على ما دلت عليه التجارب وشهد له الواقع، وقد جاءت أدلة كثيرة في الكتاب والسنة تدل دلالة قاطعه على أن سد الذرائع إلى الشرك والمحرمات من مقاصد الشريعة، من ذلك قوله تعالى: { وَلَا تَسُبُّوا الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ فَيَسُبُّوا اللَّهَ عَدْوًا بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ كَذَلِكَ زَيَّنَّا لِكُلِّ أُمَّةٍ عَمَلَهُمْ ثُمَّ إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ مَرْجِعُهُمْ فَيُنَبِّئُهُمْ بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ }فنهى سبحانه المسلمين عن سب آلهة المشركين التي يعبدونها من دون الله مع أنها باطلة؛ لئلا يكون ذلك ذريعة إلى سب المشركين الإله الحق سبحانه انتصارا لآلهتهم الباطلة جهلا منهم وعدوانا، ومنها: نهيه صلى الله عليه وسلم عن اتخاذ القبور مساجد؛ خشية أن تعبد، ومنها: تحريم خلوة الرجل بالمرأة الأجنبية، وتحريم إبداء المرأة زينتها للرجال الأجانب، وتحريم خروجها من بيتها متعطرة، وأمر الرجال بغض البصر عن زينة النساء، وأمر النساء أن يغضضن من أبصارهن؛ لأن ذلك كله ذريعة إلى الافتتان بها ووسيلة إلى الوقوع في الفاحشة، قال الله تعالى: { قُلْ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَغُضُّوا مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِمْ وَيَحْفَظُوا فُرُوجَهُمْ ذَلِكَ أَزْكَى لَهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا يَصْنَعُونَ } (1) { وَقُلْ لِلْمُؤْمِنَاتِ يَغْضُضْنَ مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِنَّ } (2) الآية. وثبت في الحديث أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: « لعن الله اليهود والنصارى اتخذوا قبور أنبيائهم مساجد » (3) ؛ ولأن التوسل بالجاه والحرمة ونحوهما في الدعاء عبادة، والعبادة توقيفية، ولم يرد في الكتاب ولا في السنة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا عن أصحابه ما يدل على هذا التوسل، فعلم أنه بدعة، وقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم:« من عمل عملا ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد » (1) .
وبالله التوفيق. وصلى الله على نبينا محمد، وآله وصحبه وسلم.

اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء
عضو ... عضو ... نائب رئيس اللجنة ... الرئيس
عبد الله بن قعود ... عبد الله بن غديان ... عبد الرزاق عفيفي ... عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز

----------


## خزانة الأدب

> هل اجاز الامام احمد التوسل بذات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم


أظن في السؤال خللاً، لأن التوسل بالذات يقتضي وجود صاحب الذات وحياته
ولا أعتقد أن الذين يتوسلون بحق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقال عنهم أنهم يتوسلون بذاته

----------


## أبو عبد الله عادل المغربي

قال ابن عثيمين في الفتاوى:
أما التوسل الممنوع فهو: أن يتوسل الإنسان بالمخلوق فإن هذا لا يجوز فإن التوسل بالمخلوق حرام, يعني لا بدعائه ولكن بذاته مثل أن تقول (( اللهم إني أسألك بمحمد, صلى الله عليه و سلم , كذا و كذا)) فإن هذا لا يجوز.
و كذلك لو سألت بجاه الرسول , صلى الله عليه و سلم, فإن هذا لا يجوز لأن هذا السبب لم يجعله الله ولا رسوله سببا.
[فتوى ابن عثيمين فتوى رقم 381 جزء الثاني ص 355]


و قال ابن باز في فتاويه: 
ما حكم التوسل بسيد الأنبياء؟ وهل هناك أدلة على تحريمه؟ 


التوسل بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيه تفصيل، فإن كان ذلك باتباعه ومحبته وطاعة أوامره وترك نواهيه والإخلاص لله في العبادة فهذا هو الإسلام، وهو دين الله الذي بعث به أنبياءه، وهو الواجب على كل مكلف.. وهو الوسيلة للسعادة في الدنيا والآخرة، أما التوسل بدعائه والاستغاثة به وطلبه النصر على الأعداء والشفاء للمرضى - فهذا هو الشرك الأكبر، وهو دين أبي جهل وأشباهه من عبدة الأوثان، وهكذا فُعل ذلك مع غيره من الأنبياء والأولياء أو الجن أو الملائكة أو الأشجار أو الأحجار أو الأصنام. وهناك نوع ثالث يسمى التوسل وهو التوسل بجاهه صلى الله عليه وسلم أو بحقه أو بذاته مثل أن يقول الإنسان: أسألك يا الله بنبيك أو جاه نبيك أو حق نبيك أو جاه الأنبياء أو حق الأنبياء أو جاه الأولياء والصالحين وأمثال ذلك فهذا بدعة ومن وسائل الشرك، ولا يجوز فعله معه صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا مع غيره؛ لأن الله سبحانه وتعالى لم يشرع ذلك، والعبادات توقيفية لا يجوز منها إلا ما دل عليه الشرع المطهر، وأما توسل الأعمى به في حياته صلى الله عليه وسلم فهو توسل به صلى الله عليه وسلم ليدعو له ويشفع له إلى الله في إعادة بصره إليه، وليس توسلا بالذات أو الجاه أو الحق كما يعلم ذلك من سياق الحديث وكما أوضح ذلك علماء السنة في شرح الحديث. 
وقد بسط الكلام في ذلك شيخ الإسلام أبو العباس ابن تيمية رحمه الله في كتبه الكثيرة المفيدة، ومنها كتابه المسمى: القاعدة الجليلة في التوسل والوسيلة، وهو كتاب مفيد جدير بالاطلاع عليه والاستفادة منه.
وهذا الحكم جائز مع غيره صلى الله عليه وسلم من الأحياء كأن تقول لأخيك أو أبيك أو من تظن فيه الخير: ادع الله لي أن يشفيني من مرضي، أو يرد علي بصري، أو يرزقني الذرية الصالحة أو نحو ذلك بإجماع أهل العلم. والله ولي التوفيق.

[فتاوى ابن باز الجزء الخامس الصفحة 322-323]




> *قال الذهبي (ت748هـ) في السير (11/212) : قال عبدالله بن أحمد : رأيت أبي أخذ شعرة من شعر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيضعها على فيه يقبلها , وأحسب أني رأيته يضعها على عينه , ويغمسها في الماء ويشربه يستشفي به .*
> *ورأيته أخذ قصعة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فغسلها في حُب الماء , ثم شرب فيها , ورأيته يشرب من ماء زمزم يستشفي به ويمسح به يديه ووجهه .*
> *قلت (الذهبي ) : أين المتنطع المنكر على أحمد , وقد ثبت أن عبدالله سأل أباه عمن يلمس رمانة منبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , ويمس الحجرة النبوية , فقال : لاأرى بذلك بأساً , أعاذنا الله وإياكم من رأي الخوارج ومن البدع .*
> 
> *.*


 نقل كلام الذهبي في هذا الموضع لا يليق, لأن هناك فرق بين التبرك بآثار النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم و التوسل بذاته أو جاهه... فتأمل!!
قال ابن باز في رسالته للشيخ محمد الخرساني:
فأما التبرك بما مس جسده عليه الصلاة والسلام من وضو ء أو عرق أو شعر ونحو ذلك، فهذا أمر معروف وجائز عند الصحابة رضي الله عنهم، وأتباعهم بإحسان لما في ذلك من الخير والبركة، وهذا أقرهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عليه. 
http://www.binbaz.org.sa/mat/8634

و السؤال هل أجاز الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم أن يتوسل به و هل فعله أصحابه؟ مع العلم أن العبادات توقيفية؟!

----------


## الشريف باسم الكتبي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*الأخ أبو عادل عبدالله السلفي غفر الله لي ولك .*
*لاشك أخي الكريم أن الموضوع في باب التوسل , وكما ذكرت أنت أن هناك فرق بين التوسل بالذات والتوسل والتبرك بالأثار , لكنها جمعيها تدخل في باب التوسل , وكان سؤال السائل هو قول الإمام أحمد في التوسل بذات النبي , فذكرت له قول الإمام أحمد في التوسل بذات النبي في الدعاء , الذي ذكره المرداوي في الإنصاف , لكني اسبقته بقول عبدالله بن الإمام أحمد عن قول وفعل والده في التوسل بأثار النبي , ثم نقلت قول الذهبي في المسألة في التوسل بأثار النبي , وهو نفيس.*
*وقد ذكرت أخي أبو عبدالله سامحك الباري أن نقلي ليس في محله .*
*قلت : أليس نقلي كله في باب التوسل , أوليس كل ما ذكرته يخص الإمام أحمد ..!*
*ثم سؤالي من أفضل الأثر أم الذات ؟* 
*ثم قمت بنقل أقوال المتأخرين عن التوسل الجائز والممنوع , وأظن نقلك بعيد عن مراد السائل .* 

*قلت : فإذا كما ذكرت أنت أن الصحابة أجازوا التبرك بما مس جسده عليه الصلاة والسلام من وضو ء أو عرق أو شعر ونحو ذلك.* 
*قلت : فما بالك بذاته الشريفة صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه , فقد قال عنه الصديق رضي الله عنه : طبت حياً وميتا .*
*ثم تسألت أنت : و السؤال هل أجاز الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم أن يتوسل به و هل فعله أصحابه؟ مع**العلم أن العبادات توقيفية؟**!*
*قلت : نعم لقد أجاز النبي التوسل بذاته , وعلمهم الدعاء بذاته وحديث الرجل الأعمى حجة في ذلك , فقد علمه النبي الدعاء بذاته ,والحديث صحيح لايخفى على طالب علم صحته* 
*وقد روى الحديث الصحابي الشهير عثمان بن حنيف بن واهب الأوسي الأنصاري , وهو من مشاهيرالصحابة , أخرج له أحمد (17240, 17241, 17242) , وعبد بن حميد (379) , والبخاري في الأدب ( 1024) في باب التسليم على الأمير , وابن ماجه (1385) , والترمذي (3895) , والنسائي في الكبرى ( 10419, 10420) .*
*قلت : وقد وقع خلاف بين أهل العلم في العمل بهذا الحديث بعد مماته صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه .*
*قلت : لقد أخرج هذا الحديث جمع من الحفاظ المتقدمين وروه دون التنبيه على أن يكون العمل بهذا الحديث في حال حياته , ولم يصرحوا بعدم الجواز بالدعاء بذاته بعد مماته , وحتى الصحابي الجليل عثمان بن حنيف , ولا غيره من الصحابة تكلموا  على  منع التوسل بذاته  بعد مماته صلى الله عليه وسلم ؛ وقد رأيت المتأخرين هم من خاضوا في هذا الباب , والله العالم.*

----------


## جذيل

> بالرواية التي يرويها عنه المروذي رحمه الله في منسكه لاجازة التوسل بالذات


ظاهر كلام الاخ العاصمي ان التوسل المقصود هو السؤال بالجاه ..

----------


## إياد القيسي

التوسل الذي ذكر عن الإمام أحمد هو بمحبة النبي وهذا صرف للفظ خاص إلى كلية عامة ، وإلا فإن التوسل لم يرد بالطريقة التي تفعل اليوم عن السلف ، وهب أن الإمام فعله فهو ليس بمعصوم .
لكن التوسل ليس شركا كما يتوهم كثير من الشباب اليوم ويستعجل في الحكم بل التوسل هو بدعة مفضية إلى الشرك ، وقد يكون فاعلها مشركا بحسب ما يعتقده . 
وأقول من يباحث شيعيا أو صوفيا فلا يفتح معه موضوع التوسل لأنهم يفتحون موضوع التوسل ليلجون به إلى سؤال الشخص ذاته ، لذا موضوع التوسل فرعي والأصل هو الشرك ( الطلب منه مباشرة) لأنهم سيحجونكم بتجويز بعض العلماء للتوسل ولا تجد عالما يجيز سؤال المرء لذاته والطلب منه استقلالا وهم يفعلون فيقولون ( مدد )و (أدركني) وكلها ألفاظ شركية ولكنهم يدرجونها بالتوسل.
وثمة فرق بين سؤال الشخص أو السؤال به أو عنده كما أشار شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية.
ولمن يتوسل ولا يشارك نقول : لو كان خيرا لسبقونا إليه أي السلف.

----------


## إياد القيسي

وثمة أمر آخر مهم أن من أجاز التوسل أجازه فحسب ولم يستحبه فهو جائز لذلك لا ينبغي توسيع الخلاف فيه مع هؤلاء فهو مدخلهم (اي التبرك والتوسل ) مدخلا للإستغاثة الشركية.
أقول ذلك لأنني من أهل العراق وعاشرت الصوفية والشيعة وأعرف ما يريد هؤلاء ومقاصدهم وفن المحاججة مطلوب( وتلك حجتنا آتيناها إبراهيم )

----------


## أنس ع ح

> التوسل الذي ذكر عن الإمام أحمد هو بمحبة النبي وهذا صرف للفظ خاص إلى كلية عامة ، وإلا فإن التوسل لم يرد بالطريقة التي تفعل اليوم عن السلف ، وهب أن الإمام فعله فهو ليس بمعصوم .


أين نص كلام الإمام أحمد ؟

----------


## إياد القيسي

أخي هذا تفسير مني وليس نص الإمام أحمد وهو تفسير بعض أهل العلم لأنه محمل جيد يخرج من الخلاف، أما ما ذكره الحنابلة هو أن الإمام أجاز التوسل ، وإلا لو كان هناك نص من الإمام أحمد لما كان هناك إشكال.

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

بارك الله فيكم أخي الشيخ إياد القيسي 
وتنبيه مهم للإخوة في قولكم :
( من يُباحث شيعيًا أو صوفيًا فلا يفتح معه موضوع التوسل لأنهم يفتحون موضوع التوسل ليلجوا به إلى سؤال الشخص ذاته ، لذا موضوع التوسل فرعي والأصل هو الشرك : الطلب منه مباشرة )

وهذا مقطع من بحثٍ سابق يتعلق بهذا الخلط من عُباد القبور 
تمهيد ( 5 ) :
الخلط بين " التوسل " البدعي والشركي ! 
إن المناوئين لدعوة الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب يخلطون بين " التوسل " البدعي المختلف فيه ، وبين " الاستغاثة " أو " الشفاعة " الشركية ؛ تلبيسًا على المسلمين ؛ فيسمون الثاني باسم الأول ؛ ثم يضيفون لهذا الخلط والتلبيس افتراء وبهتانًا على الشيخ أنه يُكفر " المتوسل " ! فيظن المسلمون ويصدقون أنه يُكفر من وقع في التوسل المختلف فيه ، وهذا ما يريده الخصوم ! – وقد تابعهم المالكي في هذا البهتان للأسف رغم ادعائه العقيدة السلفية !! 

- يقول الدكتور عبدالعزيز آل عبداللطيف في رسالته " دعاوى المناوئين لدعوة الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب " : " لقد استغل الخصوم هذا الإجمال والاشتراك في لفظ التوسل، فقبلوا الحقائق، وأجازوا دعاء الموتى، والاستغاثة بهم باسم التوسل، ثم زعموا أن الشيخ الإمام يكفّر من توسل بالأنبياء والصالحين !!  
إن الشيخ الإمام كفّر من استغاث بالأموات سواء كانوا أنبياء أو أولياء ولو سميت تلك الاستغاثة توسلاً، فالعبرة بالحقائق والمعاني وليست بالأسماء والمباني، فالتوسل عند عبّاد القبور يطلقونه على الاستغاثة بالموتى وطلب الحاجات منهم –كما تقدم-. وأما دعوى أن الشيخ كفّر من توسل بالصالحين، بمعنى سؤال الله بجاه هؤلاء الصالحين فقد أجاب الشيخ الإمام على تلك الدعوى –رداً على ابن سحيم- فقال: "فالمسائل التي شنع بها، منها ما هو من البهتان الظاهر وذكر الشيخ الإمام منها- قوله: أني أكفر من توسل بالصالحين، وجوابي أن أقول سبحانك هذا بهتان عظيم" .  
ووضح حفيده الشيخ سليمان بن عبدالله بن محمد بن عبدالوهاب الفرق بينهما بقوله: " اعلم أن التوسل بذات المخلوق أو بجاهه غير سؤاله ودعائه، فالتوسل بذاته أو بجاهه أن يقول: اللهم اغفر لي وارحمني، وادخلني الجنة بنبيك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، أو بجاه نبيك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، ونحو ذلك فهذا بدعة ليس شرك، وسؤاله ودعاؤه هو أن يقول: يا رسول الله أسألك الشفاعة وأنا في كرب شديد، فرّج عني، واستجرت بك من فلان فأجرني ونحو ذلك، فهذا كفر وشرك أكبر ينقل صاحبه من الملة؛ لأنه صرف حق الله لغيره؛ لأن الدعاء عبادة لا يصلح إلا لله، فمن دعاه فقد عبده، ومن عبد غير الله فقد أشرك، والأدلة على هذا أكثر من أن تحصر، وكثير من الناس لا يميز ولا يفرق بين التوسل بالمخلوق أو بجاهه، وبين دعائه وسؤاله فافهم ذلك " .  
وقال الشيخ عبدالله أبابطين – رحمه الله – : " فإذا علم الانسان وتحقق معنى الإله وأنه المعبود ، وعرف حقيقة العبادة ، تبين له أن من جعل شيئًا من العبادة لغير الله فقد عبده واتخذه إلهًا ، وإن فر من تسميته معبودًا أو إلهًا ، وسمى ذلك توسلا وتشفعًا أو التجاءً ونحو ذلك . فالمشرك مشرك شاء أم أبى ، كما أن المرابي مرابٍ شاء أم أبى ، وإن لم يُسمّ ما فعله ربًا ، وشارب الخمر شاربٌ للخمر وإن سماها بغير اسمها ، وفي الحديث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " يأتي ناسٌ من أمتي يشربون الخمر يسمونها بغير اسمها " ، فتغيير الاسم لايُغير حقيقة المسمى ولايُزيل حكمه " .  
وقال الشيخ عبداللطيف بن عبدالرحمن – رحمه الله - : " تلطف الشيطان في كيد هؤلاء الغلاة في قبور الصالحين ، بأن دس عليهم تغيير الأسماء والحدود الشرعية ، والألفاظ اللغوية ؛ فسموا الشرك وعبادة الصالحين توسلا ونداء وحُسن اعتقاد في الأولياء وتشفعًا بهم واستظهارًا بأرواحهم الشريفة ؛ فاستجاب له صبيان العقول وخفافيش البصائر ، وداروا مع الأسماء ولم يقفوا مع الحقائق " . 
وقال - أيضًا - : " اعلم أن مسألة الله بجاه الخلق نوع، ومسألة الخلق ما لا يقدر عليه إلا الله نوع آخر، فمسألة الله بجاه عباده منعها أهل العلم، ولم يجزها أحد ممن يعتد به، ويقتدى به كالأئمة الأربعة، وأمثالهم من أهل العلم والحديث، إلا أن ابن عبد السلام أجاز ذلك بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خاصة، وقيّده بثبوت صحة الحديث الذي جاء في ذلك وهو حديث الأعمى الذي جاء إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال: ادع يا محمد الحديث قال ابن عبدالسلام إن صح الحديث فيجوز بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خاصة، والحديث في سنده من لا يحتج به عند أهل العلم كما لا يخفى على أهل الصناعة. إلى أن قال الشيخ عبداللطيف: وبالجملة فهذه المسألة نوع، ولا يخرج بها الإنسان عن مسئلة الله، وإنما الكلام في سؤال العباد وقصدهم من دون الله... فسؤال العباد والاستعانة بهم فيما لا يقدر عليه إلا الله شرك جلي، ولو قال يا ولي الله اشفع لي فإن نفس السؤال محرم، وطلب الشفاعة منهم بشبه قول النصارى يا والدة الإله اشفعي لنا إلى الإله وقد أجمع المسلمون على أن هذا شرك.  
وقال الشيخ حمد بن عتيق - رحمه الله - : " المسألة الثالثة ؛ وهي مسألة التوسل بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؛ وهو أن يقول القائل : اللهم إني أتوسل إليك بنبيك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ؛ فهي مسألة مشهورة ، والكلام فيها معروف .. – إلى أن يقول – ونحن وإن قلنا بالمنع من التوسل به صلى الله عليه وسلم بهذا اللفظ أو نحوه لما نعتقده من أصحية المنع ، فنحن مع ذلك لا نشدد في ذلك على من فعله مستدلا بالحديث ؛ فضلا عن أن نكفره ، كما ينسبه إلينا من لم يعرف حقيقة ما نحن عليه " . 
وقال الشيخ سليمان بن سحمان - رحمه الله – رادًا على أحد الشانئين ممن شابههم المالكي في الافتراء : " قد كان من المعلوم أن الوهابية لا يقولون إن التوسل بذات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وجاهه وحقه وزيارة قبره الشريف شركٌ بالله ، بل هذا من الكذب الموضوع على الوهابية ، وهم – ولله الحمد – فيما يقولون وينتحلون على صراط مستقيم ، ولايقولون بجهل الجاهلين وانتحال المبطلين الزائغين عن الدين القويم ، بل يقولون إن التوسل بجاه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من البدع المحرمة المحدثة في الإسلام ؛ لأنه لم يرد نصٌ عن رسول الله صلى الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا عن الصحابة ولا عن التابعين ولا من بعدهم من سلف الأمة وأئمتها المهتدين ... " ثم وضح – رحمه الله – الفرق بين التوسل البدعي والاستغاثة الشركية . 
وقال الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن محمد آل الشيخ : " التوسل بالأموات قسمان : قسم محرم لا يجوز ؛ كأن تقول : اللهم إني أتوسل إليك بفلان ، وقسم شرك لا يُغفر ؛ كأن يقول القائل : يا سيدي يا بدوي أنا في حسبك ، أنا في عرضك ، اشفع لي ، يا سيدي الحسين اشفع لي ، فهذا شرك ؛ لأن الشفاعة ملك لله ، ولا تُطلب إلا منه " . 
وأختم بجواب رائع للشيخ صالح بن عبدالعزيز آل الشيخ – حفظه الله – يجلي هذا الأمر الذي حاول المخالفون الخلط فيه :  
" سؤال: ما الفرق بين التوسل والشفاعة، نرجو التوضيح وجزاكم الله خيراً.  
الجواب: التوسل هو اتخاذ الوسيلة، والوسيلة: هي الحاجة نفسها، أو ما يوصل إلى الحاجة وقد يكون ذلك التوسل باستشفاع، يعني: بطلب شفاعة؛ بمعنى أنه يريد أن يصل إلى حاجته –بحسب ظنه- بالاستشفاع، وقد يروم التوصل إلى حاجته –بحسب ظنه- بغير الاستشفاع؛ فيتوسل مثلاً بالذوات فيسأل الله بذات فلان، أو بجاهه، أو بحرمته، مثل أن يقول: اللهم إني أسألك بنبيك محمد –بعد وفاته عليه الصلاة والسلام- أو يقول: اللهم إني أسألك بأبي بكر، أو بعمر، أو بالإمام أحمد، أو بابن تيمية، أو بالولي الفلاني، أو بأهل بدر، أو بأهل بيعة الرضوان، أو بغيرهم. فهذا هو الذي يسمونه توسلاً، وهذا التوسل معناه: أنه جعل أولئك وسيلة، وأحياناً يستعمل في التوسل لفظ: الحرمة، والجاه، فيقول: أسألك بحرمتهم، أو أسألك بجاههم، ونحو ذلك .  
أما الاستشفاع: فهو أن يسألهم الشفاعة أي: يطلب منهم أن يشفعوا له.  
فتحصل من ذلك: أن التوسل يختلف عن الاستشفاع، في أنَّ المستشْفِع: طالب للشفاعة، وقد علم أن الشفاعة إذا طلبها من العبد يكون قد سأل غير الله، وأما المتوسل –بحسب عُرْف الاستعمال- فإنه يسأل الله، لكن يجعل ذلك بوسيلة أحدٍ.  
فالاستشفاع: سؤال لغير الله، وأما الوسيلة فهي سؤال الله بفلان، أو بحرمته، أو بجاهه: وكل هذا لا يجوز؛ لأنه اعتداء في الدعاء؛ ولأنه بدعة محدثة ووسيلة إلى الشرك، وأما الاستشفاع بالمخلوق الذي لا يملك الدعاء، كالميت، أو الغائب، أو نحوهما: فهو شرك أكبر؛ لأنه طلب ودعاء لغير الله.  
فالتوسل –بحسب العرف- هو من البدع المحدثة، ومن وسائل الشرك، وأما طلب الشفاعة من غير الله فهو دعاء غير الله، وهو شرك أكبر.  
لكن الجاهليون والخرافيون والقبوريون يسمون جميع عباداتهم الشركية –من طلب الشفاعة، والذبح، والنذر، والاستغاثة بالموتى، ودعائهم- توسلاً وهذا غلط في اللغة، والشرع معا، فالكلام في أصله لا يصح؛ فإن بين التوسل والشفاعة فرقاً من حيث مدلول المعنى اللغوي، فكيف يسوى بينهما في المعنى؟! أما إذا أخطأ الناس وسموا العبادات المختلفة توسلاً فهذا غلط من عندهم، لا يتحمله الشرع، ولا تتحمله اللغة " .
http://www.saaid.net/Warathah/Alkharashy/m/127.htm

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> ......وقد تابعهم المالكي في هذا البهتان للأسف رغم ادعائه العقيدة السلفية !! 
> .....


أظن أن المالكي المذكور هو محمد بن علوي المالكي الحسني المشهور بالتصوف والموقوف عن التدريس في بلاد الحرمين بسبب أخطائه العقدية والمتوفي من أعوام قليلة ..أليس كذلك؟
وهو ابن الشيخ علوي المالكي الحسني أحد من كانوا يدرسون في الحرم ومن أعضاء اللجنة التى حددت حدود المسعى القديم .
******************************  ***



> ( من يُباحث شيعيًا أو صوفيًا فلا يفتح معه موضوع التوسل لأنهم يفتحون موضوع التوسل ليلجوا به إلى سؤال الشخص ذاته ، لذا موضوع التوسل فرعي والأصل هو الشرك : الطلب منه مباشرة )


بارك الله فيكم

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

> أظن في السؤال خللاً، لأن التوسل بالذات يقتضي وجود صاحب الذات وحياته
> ولا أعتقد أن الذين يتوسلون بحق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقال عنهم أنهم يتوسلون بذاته


أخي خزانة الأدب زاده الله من فضله ومتعنا بعلمه وأدبه :

كلامك مبني على تصوّر هو غير تصوّر مخالفيك ذلك أنّهم ينطلقون من أدلة صحيحة ليصلوا إلى نتائج خاطئة بطريقة معوجّة في الإستدلال إذ المعلوم من حالهم إعتقاد حياة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وإن لم يصرحوا بذلك أمام العامة وما ذكر (الحضرة) عن (حضرتك) ببعيد وعليه فأنا أقصد قولي (بذات) فهم يسألون الله بذات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لاعتقادهم قداستها وشرفها وأنها وسيلة شرعية وسبب قوي في إجابة الدعاء وهو غير السؤال بالمكانة (الجاه) أو ب(حقّ) النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

> التوسل الذي ذكر عن الإمام أحمد هو بمحبة النبي وهذا صرف للفظ خاص إلى كلية عامة ، وإلا فإن التوسل لم يرد بالطريقة التي تفعل اليوم عن السلف
> .


 
أخي الفاضل ولمخالفك أن يطالبك بالدليل فالرواية لا تخدم هذا القول

----------


## أنس ع ح

> أخي خزانة الأدب زاده الله من فضله ومتعنا بعلمه وأدبه :
> 
> كلامك مبني على تصوّر هو غير تصوّر مخالفيك ذلك أنّهم ينطلقون من أدلة صحيحة ليصلوا إلى نتائج خاطئة بطريقة معوجّة في الإستدلال إذ المعلوم من حالهم إعتقاد حياة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وإن لم يصرحوا بذلك أمام العامة وما ذكر (الحضرة) عن (حضرتك) ببعيد وعليه فأنا أقصد قولي (بذات) فهم يسألون الله بذات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لاعتقادهم قداستها وشرفها وأنها وسيلة شرعية وسبب قوي في إجابة الدعاء وهو غير السؤال بالمكانة (الجاه) أو ب(حقّ) النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم



هل ذات النبي ينفعك عند الله عندما تدعو الله به !

ذات النبي لم ينفع عمه الذي كان يذب عنه ، قال الله ( إنك لا تهدي من أحببت ) ، 


ولذلك ادعو الله بما ينفعك عنده من عمل صالح ، ومثال ذلك حبك لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ,

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

> هل ذات النبي ينفعك عند الله عندما تدعو الله به !
> 
> ذات النبي لم ينفع عمه الذي كان يذب عنه ، قال الله ( إنك لا تهدي من أحببت ) ، 
> 
> 
> ولذلك ادعو الله بما ينفعك عنده من عمل صالح ، ومثال ذلك حبك لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ,



أخي الكريم أرجوا أن تقرأ من البداية وتفهم القصد من السؤال قبل الكلام فالغرض من الموضوع هو الإستفادة من الإخوة في معرفة الرواية التي اشار إليها شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله في القاعدة الجليلة فدعك من بنيات الطريق وألزم غرزه وشكرا

----------


## ابن خليفة المصرى

يرفع

----------


## عبد الله الأعصر

> هل ذات النبي ينفعك عند الله عندما تدعو الله به !
> 
> ذات النبي لم ينفع عمه الذي كان يذب عنه ، قال الله ( إنك لا تهدي من أحببت ) ، 
> 
> 
> ولذلك ادعو الله بما ينفعك عنده من عمل صالح ، ومثال ذلك حبك لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ,


هذا تعليل معارض للسنة فيما أرى

أما ذاته الشريفة فقد ثبت الاستشفاء بمس آثارها، وذلك قضاء حاجة بسبب ذاته

فأي تسبب للمتبرك يقتضي شفاءه بها سوى المس ؟!

وهل هو أقوى من قوله: ”أسألك بنبيك“ ؟!

وأما كون عمله الصالح صلى الله عليه وسلم أو عمل غيره من الصالحين هو الوسيلة لقضاء حوائج الناس فقد دل عليه قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في رواية النسائي برقم (3178):

”إنما ينصر الله هذه الأمة بضعيفها بدعوتهم وصلاتهم وإخلاصهم“

حيث ذكر أسباب النصر فعدَّ مع دعائهم ”صلاتهم وإخلاصهم“ وهذا نص في كون صلاتهم وإخلاصهم وسيلة كدعائهم.

والرواية التي بعدها ”إنما ترزقون وتنصرون بضعيفكم“، وكلاهما سنده صحيح

وقد جعل النسائي عنوانهما: ”الاستنصار بالضعيف“ وهما يوضحان أن عمل الغير حين يدعو لنا هو الوسيلة في الحقيقة

بوركت.

----------


## الاثر

*موقف أبى حنيفة من التوسل*

جاء في الدر المختار  وهو من أشهر كتب الحنفية ما نصه " عن أبى حنيفة قال : لا ينبغي لأحد أن يدعو الله إلا به ، والدعاء المأذون فيه المأمور به : هو ما استفيد من قوله تعالى { وَلِلّهِ الأَسْمَاء الْحُسْنَى فَادْعُوهُ بِهَا } [ الأعراف 180 ] . قال أبو حنيفة " وأكره أن يقول : بحق فلان أو بحق أنبيائك ورسلك "  . وقال أبو يوسف " لا يدعى الله بغيره " . الفتاوى الهندية 5 / 280 الفقه الأكبر شرح ملا علي قاري 110 .
وقال المرتضى الزبيدي في شرح إحياء علوم الدين " وقد كره أبو حنيفة وصاحباه أن يقول الرجل : أسألك بحق فلان ، أو بحق أنبيائك ورسلك ، إذ ليس لأحد على الله حق "  . إتحاف السادة 2 / 285 جلاء العينين 452 .وهذا ما قاله البلدجي في شرح المختار. والقدوري في شرح الكرخي . ونقله العلائي في شرح التنوير عن التتارخانية عن أبي حنيفة . قال ابن عابدين في رد المحتار على الدر المختار" قوله: وكره بحق رسلك ... ) هذا لم يخالف فيه أبو يوسف ، بخلاف مسألة المتن السابقة كما أفاده الاتقاني . أ . هـ .وقال تحت قوله ( لأنه لا حق للخلق على الخالق ) : ومجرد إيهام اللفظ ما لا يجوز كاف في المنع فلا يعارض خبر الآحاد ، فلذا والله أعلم أطلق أئمتنا المنع " أ. هـ. " والمراد بالكراهة كراهة التحريم التي هي في مقابلة ترك الواجب ، وقد ذكروا من قواعدهم أن الكراهة حيث أطلقت فالمراد منها التحريم ، وممن نبه على ذلك : ابن نجيم في البحر الرائق وغيره ، حيث قال : وأفاد صحة إطلاق الحرمة على المكروه تحريماً " الرد على القبوريين 139 ..وفي كتاب ( الهداية ) للمرغيناني الحنفي (593هـ) تحت عنوان مسائل متفرقة (4/96) قال : (( ويكره أن يقول الرجل في دعائه أسألك بمعقد العز من عرشك))....
و (( يكره أن يقول الرجل في دعائه بحق فلان أو بحق أنبيائك ورسلك )) لأنه لاحق للمخلوق على الخالق )) . انتهى

ففي هذه النصوص عن أبي حنيفة أبلغ رد على ادعاء السبكي أنه لم ينكر التوسل أحد من السلف ولا من الخلف غير ابن تيمية. فأما السلف : فأبو حنيفة منهم ، وقد أنكر التوسل .وأما الخلف فحدِّث ولا حرج فيما خالفوا فيه سلفهم .*نرد اختلافهم إلى الكتاب والسنة*

وإنما الخلاف في التوسل بالذوات وقد منعه أبو حنيفة وأصحابه . وأجازه ابن عبد السلام بشخص رسول الله e دون غيره  فقال " ينبغي كون هذا مقصوراً على النبي لأنه سيد ولد آدم وأن لا يقسم على الله بغيره من الأنبياء والملائكة والأولياء لأنهم ليسوا في درجته وأن يكون مما خص به تنبيهاً على علو رتبته وسمو مرتبته " . انظر ( حاشية الهيتمي على الإيضاح 452 فيض القدير للمناوي 2 / 135 ) وفتاوى العز بن عبد السلام ص 126 .وهو جائز في إحدى الروايات عن أحمد. مع أن ابن تيمية يرويه عنه بصيغة التمريض ( رُوِيَ ) فما موقفنا نحن من اختلافهم . هل نترك المسألة هكذا من غير تصويب وترجيح أحد أقوالهم ؟ قال ابن تيميه " إن كان في العلماء من سوغه فقد ثبت عن غير واحد من العلماء أنه نهى عنه ، فتكون مسألة نزاع ، فيُردّ ما تنازعوا فيه إلى الله ورسوله " قاعدة جليلة في التوسل والوسيلة ص 121 .، كما قال تعالى { فَإِن تَنَازَعْتُمْ فِي شَيْءٍ فَرُدُّوهُ إِلَى اللّهِ وَالرَّسُولِ إِن كُنتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ ذَلِكَ خَيْرٌ وَأَحْسَنُ تَأْوِيلاً } .إننا نقول : قد توسل عمر بالعباس وترك التوسل برسول الله e بعد موته أمام جمهور الصحابة وأقروه بلا إنكار واحد منهم ، فنحن مع تقديرنا للعز بن عبد السلام رحمه الله نرغب عن فتواه تمسكاً بما أجمع عليه أصحاب محمد e . فإن عدولهم عن التوسل بالنبي e بعد موته إلى العباس (وكان آنذاك حياً) دليل واضح على أن المشروع ما سلكوه دون غيره .لذا فمن لا يفرق بين التوسل بالحي وبين التوسل بالميت نحتج عليه بتوسل الصحابة بالنبي e وهو حي ، فلما مات تركوا التوسل به وعدلوا عن التوسل به إلى التوسل بالعباس .فقد وردت روايتان متعارضتان عن أحمد إحداها تجيز التوسل والأخرى تمنعه ولكن تحريمه للاستغاثة بغير الله ثابت ولم يرد عنه جواز الاستغاثة بغير الله لا من طريق صحيح ولا ضعيف. ولذا فإن من يحتج بأحمد في جواز التوسل بالنبي e لا يستطيع الاحتجاج به في مسألة الاستغاثة .وأهل العلم إذا تنازعوا لا يكون قول واحد منهم حجة على الآخر ممن يرى قول معارضه. وإنما الرد إلى الله والرسول ، فكل يؤخذ من قوله ويرد عليه إلا رسول الله e فإنهم إذا أجمعوا فإجماعهم حجة لا يجمعون على ضلالة ، وإذا تنازعوا فعليهم أن يردوا ما تنازعوا فيه إلى الله والرسول .لكن هؤلاء يتخذون من التوسل برسول الله e ذريعة يستحلون بها الاستغاثة بالأموات. وهم لا يتفقون مع ابن عبد السلام ولا مع أبي حنيفة في ذلك. وقد خالفوا أبا حنيفة في كراهية التوسل بذات النبي أو غيره ، وخالفوا ابن عبد السلام فعمّموا التوسل بعد أن قيده هو برسول الله e فقط دون غيره . فلا العز بن عبد السلام ولا أبو حنيفة يوافقان على استغاثتكم بالرفاعي ووصفه بـ " غوث الأغواث " وقولكم مدد يا مشايخ يا أموات مدد ياجيلاني ؟ وقال الشيخ القدوري الحنفي في كتابه الكبير في الفقه المسمى بـ(شرح الكرخي) في (باب الكراهة) : (( قال بشر بن الوليد حدثنا أبو يوسف قال أبو حنيفة : لا ينبغي لأحد أن يدعو الله إلا به ، وأكره أن يقول : بمقاعد العز من عرشك ، أو بحق خلقك ، وهو قول أبي يوسف قال أبو يوسف : معقد العز من عرشه هو الله ، فلا أكره هذا ، وأكره أن يقول : بحق فلان ، أو بحق أنبيائك ورسلك ، وبحق البيت الحرام والمشعر الحرام ، قال القدوري : المسألة بخلقه لا تجوز لأنه لاحق للخلق على الخالق ، فلا تجوز وفاقاً )) . انتهى
والخلاف في هذه المسألة حادث بعد القرون المفضلة، فلم يكن في الصحابة ولا أتباعهم من يتوسل بجاه النبي ، كما ذكر هذا ابن تيمية وغيره.وهذا الخلاف الحادث مردود غير مقبول لأمرين:
 الأمر الأول: أنه حادث مخالف للإجماع قبله.
 الأمر الثاني: أنه مصادم للنصوص الشرعية، وخطأ المخطئ لا يكون حجة في الشريعة.

----------


## النووى الصغير

> أظن في السؤال خللاً، لأن التوسل بالذات يقتضي وجود صاحب الذات وحياته


من الذى قال ان التوسل بالذات يقتضى وجود صاحب الذات
فى الحقيقة انا اتعجب من القائلين انه يجوز التوسل الى الله بالحبيب فى حياته فقط
وكان النيى له القدرة على الفعل فى حياته وهو الذى يستجيب الدعاء.اما بعد موته ليس له قدره
اما نحن فنقول ان الامركله بيد الله وهو الفاعل لا احد غيره لذلك لا نفرق بين حياة الحبيب وموت الحبيب.فنتوسل الى الله بذاته الشريفة حيا او ميتا
وللعلم الانبياء احياء فى قبورهم وهذة عقيدة اهل السنة

----------


## الاثر

> من الذى قال ان التوسل بالذات يقتضى وجود صاحب الذات
> فى الحقيقة انا اتعجب من القائلين انه يجوز التوسل الى الله بالحبيب فى حياته فقط
> وكان النيى له القدرة على الفعل فى حياته وهو الذى يستجيب الدعاء.اما بعد موته ليس له قدره
> اما نحن فنقول ان الامركله بيد الله وهو الفاعل لا احد غيره لذلك لا نفرق بين حياة الحبيب وموت الحبيب.فنتوسل الى الله بذاته الشريفة حيا او ميتا
> وللعلم الانبياء احياء فى قبورهم وهذة عقيدة اهل السنة


هل ثبت بالسند الصحيح أن الصحابة أو التابعين يقولون في دعائهم نتوسل إليك بجاه نبيك أو بذات نبيك 
جاء في الدر المختار وهو من أشهر كتب الحنفية ما نصه " عن أبى حنيفة قال : لا ينبغي لأحد أن يدعو الله إلا به ، والدعاء المأذون فيه المأمور به : هو ما استفيد من قوله تعالى { وَلِلّهِ الأَسْمَاء الْحُسْنَى فَادْعُوهُ بِهَا } [ الأعراف 180 ] . 
قال أبو حنيفة " وأكره أن يقول : بحق فلان أو بحق أنبيائك ورسلك " . وقال أبو يوسف " لا يدعى الله بغيره " . الفتاوى الهندية 5 / 280 الفقه الأكبر شرح ملا علي قاري 110 .

وقال المرتضى الزبيدي في شرح إحياء علوم الدين " وقد كره أبو حنيفة وصاحباه أن يقول الرجل : أسألك بحق فلان ، أو بحق أنبيائك ورسلك ، إذ ليس لأحد على الله حق " . إتحاف السادة 2 / 285 جلاء العينين 452 .
وهذا ما قاله البلدجي في شرح المختار. والقدوري في شرح الكرخي . ونقله العلائي في شرح التنوير عن التتارخانية عن أبي حنيفة . قال ابن عابدين في رد المحتار على الدر المختار" قوله: وكره بحق رسلك ... ) هذا لم يخالف فيه أبو يوسف ، بخلاف مسألة المتن السابقة كما أفاده الاتقاني . أ . هـ .
وقال تحت قوله ( لأنه لا حق للخلق على الخالق ) : ومجرد إيهام اللفظ ما لا يجوز كاف في المنع فلا يعارض خبر الآحاد ، فلذا والله أعلم أطلق أئمتنا المنع " أ. هـ.



> وللعلم الانبياء احياء فى قبورهم وهذة عقيدة اهل السنة


وحياة الأنبياء فى قبورهم هي حياة غيبيه لا يدري كنهَها إلا الله سبحانه وتعالى
فحياته صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد وفاته مخالفة لحياته قبل الوفاة ، ذلك أن الحياة البرزخية غيب من الغيوب ، ولا يدري كنهَها إلا الله سبحانه وتعالى ، ولكن من الثابت والمعلوم أنها تختلف عن الحياة الدنيوية ، ولا تخضع لقوانينها ، فالإنسان في الدنيا يأكل ويشرب ويتنفس ويتزوج ويتحرك ويتبرز ويمرض ويتكلم ، ولا أحد يستطيع أن يثبت أن أحدا بعد الموت حتى الأنبياء عليهم السلام - وفي مقدمتهم نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم - تعرض له هذه الأمور بعد موته. 

ومما يؤكد هذا أن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم كانوا يختلفون في مسائل كثيرة بعد وفاته ، ولم يخطر في بال أحد منهم الذهاب إليه صلى الله عليه وسلم في قبره ومشاورته في ذلك وسؤاله عن الصواب فيها لماذا ؟ 

إن الأمر واضح جدا وهو أنهم كلهم يعلمون أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم انقطع عن الحياة الدنيا ، ولم تعد تنطبق عليه أحوالها ونواميسها ، فرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد موته حي أكمل حياة يحياها إنسان في البرزخ ، ولكنها حياة خاصة لا تشبه حياة الدنيا ، ولعل مما يشير إلى ذلك قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( ما من أحد يسلم علي إلا رد الله علي روحي حتى أرد عليه السلام )، وعلى كل حال فإن حقيقتها لا يدريها إلا الله سبحانه وتعالى ، ولذلك فلا يجوز قياس الحياة البرزخية أو الحياة الأخروية على الحياة الدنيوية ، كما لا يجوز أن تعطى واحدة منها أحكام الأخرى ، بل لكل منها شكل خاص ، وحكم معين ، ولا تتشابه إلا في الاسم ، أما الحقيقة فلا يعلمها إلا الله تبارك وتعالى 

قال العلامة محمد الأمين الشنقيطي رحمه الله :
" قوله تعالى: ( وَلا تَقُولُوا لِمَنْ يُقْتَلُ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ أَمْوَاتٌ بَلْ أَحْيَاءٌ ) الآية ، هذه الآية تدل بظاهرها على أن الشهداء أحياء غير أموات , وقد قال في آية أخرى لمن هو أفضل من كل الشهداء صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إِنَّكَ مَيِّتٌ وَإِنَّهُمْ مَيِّتُونَ ) 

والجواب عن هذا :
أن الشهداء يموتون الموتة الدنيوية ، فتورث أموالهم ، وتنكح نساؤهم بإجماع المسلمين , وهذه الموتة التي أخبر الله نبيه أنه يموتها صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وقد ثبت في الصحيح عن صاحبه الصِّدِّيق رضي الله عنه أنه قال لما توفي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( بأبي أنت وأمي والله لا يجمع الله عليك موتتين , أما الموتة التي كتب الله عليك فقد متها ) وقال : ( من كان يعبد محمدا فإن محمدا قد مات ) ، واستدل على ذلك بالقرآن ورجع إليه جميع أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وأما الحياة التي أثبتها الله للشهداء في القرآن ، وحياته صلى الله عليه وسلم التي ثبت في الحديث أنه يرد بها السلام على من سلم عليه : فكلتاهما حياة برزخية ، ليست معقولة لأهل الدنيا . 

أما في الشهداء فقد نص تعالى على ذلك بقوله : ( وَلَكِنْ لا تَشْعُرُونَ ), وقد فسرها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بأنهم : ( تجعل أرواحهم في حواصل طيور خضر ترتع في الجنة وتأوي إلى قناديل معلقة تحت العرش فهم يتنعمون بذلك ) 
وأما ما ثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم من أنه ( لا يسلم عليه أحد إلا رد الله عليه روحه حتى يرد عليه السلام ) و ( أن الله وَكَّل ملائكته يبلغونه سلام أمته ) فإن تلك الحياة أيضا لا يعقل حقيقتها أهل الدنيا ؛ لأنها ثابتة له صلى الله عليه وسلم مع أن روحه الكريمة في أعلى عليين مع الرفيق الأعلى ، فوق أرواح الشهداء ، فتعلق هذه الروح الطاهرة التي هي في أعلى عليين بهذا البدن الشريف الذي لا تأكله الأرض يعلم الله حقيقته ، ولا يعلمها الخلق ، كما قال في جنس ذلك : ( وَلَكِنْ لا تَشْعُرُونَ )، ولو كانت كالحياة التي يعرفها أهل الدنيا لما قال الصديق رضي الله عنه أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم مات ، ولما جاز دفنه ، ولا نصب خليفة غيره ، ولا قتل عثمان ، ولا اختلف أصحابه ، ولا جرى على عائشة ما جرى ، ولسألوه عن الأحكام التي اختلفوا فيها بعده ، كالعول ، وميراث الجد ، والإخوة ، ونحو ذلك . 

وإذا صرح القرآن بأن الشهداء أحياء في قوله تعالى : ( بل أحياء ) ، وصرح بأن هذه الحياة لا يعرف حقيقتها أهل الدنيا بقوله : ( وَلَكِنْ لا تَشْعُرُونَ ), وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أثبت حياته في القبر بحيث يسمع السلام ويرده ، وأصحابه الذين دفنوه صلى الله عليه وسلم لا تشعر حواسهم بتلك الحياة ، عرفنا أنها حياة لا يعقلها أهل الدنيا أيضا , ومما يقرب هذا للذهن حياة النائم ، فإنه يخالف الحي في جميع التصرفات ، مع أنه يدرك الرؤيا ، ويعقل المعاني والله تعالى أعلم " انتهى.
" دفع إيهام الاضطراب " (24-25)

----------


## النووى الصغير

> هل ثبت بالسند الصحيح أن الصحابة أو التابعين يقولون في دعائهم نتوسل إليك بجاه نبيك أو بذات نبيك


اليك هذا الحديث

أخرج الطبراني في معجميه الكبير والصغير عن عثمان بن حنيف أن رجلا كان يختلف إلى عثمان بن عفان في حاجة له فكان عثمان لا يلتفت إليه ولا ينظر في حاجته، فلقي عثمان بن حنيف فشكى إليه ذلك فقال : ائت الميضأة فتوضأ ثم صلّ ركعتين ثم قل :" اللهم إني أسألك وأتوجه إليك بنبينا محمد نبي الرحمة ، يا محمد إني أتوجه بك إلى ربي عز وجل لتقضى لي حاجتي " وتذكر حاجتك ورح حتى أروح معك فانطلق الرجل فصنع ما قال عثمان له ثم أتى عثمان بن عفان ، فجاء البواب فأخذه بيده فأدخله على عثمان بن عفان فأجلسه على الطنفسة فقال: ما حاجتك ، فذكر له حاجته فقضاها له ، ثم قال له: ما ذكرت حاجتك حتى كانت هذه الساعة، وقال له: ما كان لك حاجة فأتنا ، ثم إن الرجل خرج من عنده فلقي عثمان بن حنيف فقال له: جزاك الله خيرا ما كان ينظر في حاجتي ولا يلتفت حتى كلّمته فيّ ، فقال عثمان بن حنيف : والله ما كلّمته ولكن شهدت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقد أتاه ضرير فشكا إليه ذهاب بصره فقال له النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم :" أو تصبر" فقال: يا رسول الله إنه ليس لي قائد وقد شق علي، فقال له النبي :" ائت الميضئة فتوضأ ثم صلّ ركعتين ثم ادع بهذه الدعوات "، قال عثمان بن حنيف : فوالله ما تفرقنا وطال بنا الحديث حتى دخل علينا الرجل كأنه لم يكن به ضر قط. قال الطبراني: والحديث صحيح.

لاحظ اخى الفاضل الاثر ان سيدنا عثمان بن حنيف علم الرجل التوسل بالحبيب فى عهد سيدنا عثمان بن عفان وخلافته

----------


## الاثر

هذا الحديث يدل على جواز التوسل بدعاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا بذاته كما يريد أن يفهمنا ، وهو واضح الدلالة على ما نقول ، فتأمل يا أخي الكريم بداية الحديث قال : (( أن رجلا ضريرا أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم فقال: ادع الله لي أن يعافيني )) فنقول : ما الذي نفهمه من هذه العبارة ؟ الذي نفهمه أن الضرير رضي الله عنه جاء إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يطلب من الدعاء له بالشفاء ، وهذا عين ما ندندن عليه وهو جواز التوسل بدعاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو بدعاء الرجل الصالح ، ولذلك قال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( إن شئت صبرت وهو خير لك )) أي إن شئتَ دعوت لك وإن شئتَ صبرت فنلت الأجر ، فماذا كان جواب الضرير رضي الله عنه قال : (( فادعه )) ، ولا يمكن أن يخيره ثم لا يدعوا له ، وهذا واضح جدا أن الضرير أراد التوسل بدعاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي لا يختلف فيه اثنان . ثم أمره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بأن يقدم العمل الصالح قبل أن يدعو له الله عز وجل وقبل أن يدعو الضرير الله عز وجل ليقبل شفاعة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فلذلك أمره أن يتوضأ ويصلي ركعتين لله تعالى . وأمره صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يدعو بهذا الدعاء : (( اللهم إني أسألك وأتوجه إليك بنبيك محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم نبي الرحمة )) ودعاء لله عز وجل أن يقبل شفاعة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهناك كلمة ضمن السياق مقدرة وهي : (( وأتوجه إليك بدعاء نبيك )) وهذا التقدير ليس تخرصا بل مفهوم من السياق العام للحديث وبدلالة تكلمة دعاء الضرير رضي الله عنه حيث يقول : (( اللهم شفعه في )) .

ومما يدل على أن العلماء الذين خرجوا هذا الحديث لم يفهموا منه أنه توسل بالذات إنما هو طلب الدعاء من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأن شفاء الضرير كان بسبب دعاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا التوسل بذاته هو اكتب والأبواب التي يدرجون هذا الحديث تحتها :
1. الترمذي أورده في (( كتاب الدعوات عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم )) 
2. الحاكم أورده في باب (( كتاب الدعاء والتكبير والتهليل والتسبيح والذكر )) ، وفي باب : (( كتاب صلاة التطوع )) 
3. أما البيهقي فقد أخرجه في كتاب (( جماع أبواب دعوات نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم المستجابة في الأطعمة والأشربة ، وبركاته التي ظهرت فيما دعا فيه ، وغير ذلك من دعواته على طريق الاختصار فلا سبيل إلى نقل جميعها لما فيه من الإكثار )) من كتابه الدلائل .

أقوال بعض أهل العلم 
1. قال تقي الدين ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى : (( ... فإن في الحديث، أن الأعمى سأل النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن يدعو له، وأنه علم الأعمى أن يدعو وأمره في الدعاء أن يقول: "اللهم فشفعه فيَّ". وإنما يدعى بهذا الدعاء إذا كان النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - داعياً شافعاً له بخلاف من لم يكن كذلك، فهذا يناسب شفاعته ودعاءه للناس في محياه في الدنيا ويوم القيامة إذا شفع لهم .... الخ )) [ قاعدة جليلة في التوسل والوسيلة ص 114 ] .
وقال أيضا : (( وذلك أن قبول دعاء النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في مثل هذا هو من كرامة الرسول على ربه، ولهذا عد هذا من آياته ودلائل نبوته، فهو كشفاعته يوم القيامة في الخلق، ولهذا أمر طالب الدعاء أن يقول: "فشفعه في وشفعني فيه". بخلاف قوله: "وشفعني في نفسي". فإن هذا اللفظ لم يروه أحد إلا من هذا الطريق الغريب. وقوله: "وشفعني فيه". رواه عن شعبة رجلان جليلان: عثمان بن عمر، وروح بن عبادة. وشعبة أجل من روى هذا الحديث، ومن طريق عثمان بن عمر، عن شعبة رواه الثلاثة: الترمذي والنسائي وابن ماجه. رواه الترمذي، عن محمود بن غيلان، عن عثمان بن عمر، عن شعبة. ورواه ابن ماجه، عن أحمد بن يسار، عن عثمان بن عمر. وقد رواه أحمد في "المسند"عن روح بن عبادة، عن شعبة، فكان هؤلاء أحفظ للفظ الحديث. مع أن قوله: "وشفعني في نفسي"، إن كان محفوظاً مثل ماذكرناه، وهو أنه طلب أن يكون شفيعاً لنفسه، مع دعاء النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، ولو لم يدع له النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان سائلاً مجرداً كسائر السائلين )) [ نفس المصدر ص 115 ] .
2. قال الشيخ المباركفوري رحمه الله في كتابه شرح سنن الترمذي المسمى بـ تحفة الأحوذي بشرح هذا الحديث قال : (( ( اللهم إني أسألك ) أي أطلبك مقصودي فالمفعول مقدر ( وأتوجه إليك بنبيك ) الباء للتعدية ( محمد نبي الرحمة ) أي المبعوث رحمة للعالمين ( إني توجهت بك ) أي استشفعت بك والخطاب للنبي ففي رواية بن ماجه يا محمد إني قد توجهت بك ( لتقضي لي ) بصيغة المجهول أي لتقضي لي حاجتي بشفاعتك ( فشفعه ) بتشديد الفاء أي اقبل شفاعته ( في ) أي في حقي )) [ ص 24 / 10 ] .
3. قال العلامة الألوسي في هذه المسألة قال : (( ..... دليله في ذلك ما رواه الترمذي وقال حديث حسن صحيح عن عثمان بن حنيف رضي الله تعالى عنه أن رجلاً ضرير البصر أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : ادع الله تعالى أن يعافيني فقال : إن شئت دعوت وإن شئت صبرت فهو خير لك ، قال : فادعه فأمره أن يتوضأ فيحسن الوضوء ويدعو بهذا الدعاء " اللهم إني أسألك وأتوجه بنبيك صلى الله عليه وسلم نبي الرحمة يا رسول الله إني توجهت بك إلى ربي في حاجتي هذه لتقضي لي اللهم فشفعه في " ، ونقل عن أحمد مثل ذلك . ومن الناس من منع التوسل بالذات والقسم على الله تعالى بأحد من خلقه مطلقاً وهو الذي يرشح به كلام المجد ابن تيمية؛ ونقله عن الإمام أبي حنيفة رضي الله تعالى عنه وأبي يوسف وغيرهما من العلماء الأعلام وأجاب عن الحديث بأنه على حذف مضاف أي بدعاء أو شفاعة نبيك صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ففيه جعل الدعاء وسيلة وهو جائز بل مندوب ، والدليل على هذا التقدير قوله في آخر الحديث : «اللهم فشفعه في» بل في أوله أيضاً ما يدل على ذلك ، وقد شنع التاج السبكي كما هو عادته على المجد ، فقال : ويحسن التوسل والاستغاثة بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى ربه ولم ينكر ذلك أحد من السلف والخلف حتى جاء ابن تيمية فأنكر ذلك وعدل عن الصراط المستقيم وابتدع ما لم يقله عالم وصار بين الأنام مثلة انتهى .
وأنت تعلم أن الأدعية المأثورة عن أهل البيت الطاهرين وغيرهم من الأئمة ليس فيها التوسل بالذات المكرمة صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولو فرضنا وجود ما ظاهره ذلك فمؤل بتقدير مضاف كما سمعت؛ أو نحو ذلك كما تسمع إن شاء الله تعالى ومن ادعى النص فعليه البيان ، وما رواه أبو داود في «سننه» وغيره من " أن رجلاً قال لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : إنا نستشفع بك إلى الله تعالى ونستشفع بالله تعالى عليك ، فسبح رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى رؤي ذلك في وجوه أصحابه ، فقال : ويحك أتدري ما الله تعالى؟ إن الله تعالى لا يشفع به على أحد من خلقه شأن الله تعالى أعظم من ذلك " لا يصلح دليلاً على ما نحن فيه حيث أنكر عليه قوله : «إنا نستشفع بالله تعالى عليك» ولم ينكر عليه الصلاة والسلام قوله : «نستشفع بك إلى الله تعالى» لأن معنى الاستشفاع به صلى الله عليه وسلم طلب الدعاء منه ، وليس معناه الإقسام به على الله تعالى ، ولو كان الإقسام معنى للاستشفاع فلم أنكر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مضمون الجملة الثانية دون الأولى؟ وعلى هذا لا يصلح الخبر ولا ما قبله دليلاً لمن ادعى جواز الإقسام بذاته صلى الله عليه وسلم حياً وميتاً ، وكذا بذات غيره من الأرواح المقدسة مطلقاً قياساً عليه عليه الصلاة والسلام بجامع الكرامة وإن تفاوت قوة وضعفاً ، وذلك لأن ما في الخبر الثاني استشفاع لا إقسام ، وما في الخبر الأول ليس نصاً في محل النزاع ، وعلى تقدير التسليم ليس فيه إلا الإقسام بالحي والتوسل به ، وتساوي حالتي حياته ووفاته صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا الشأن يحتاج إلى نص ، ولعل النص على خلافه ، ففي «صحيح البخاري» عن أنس أن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله تعالى عنه كان إذا قحطوا استسقى بالعباس رضي الله تعالى عنه ، فقال : «اللهم إنا كنا نتوسل إليك بنبيك صلى الله عليه وسلم فتسقينا وإنا نتوسل إليك بعم نبينا فاسقنا ، فيسقون» فإنه لو كان التوسل به عليه الصلاة والسلام بعد انتقاله من هذه الدار لما عدلوا إلى غيره ، بل كانوا يقولون : اللهم إنا نتوسل إليك بنبينا فاسقنا ، وحاشاهم أن يعدلوا عن التوسل بسيد الناس إلى التوسل بعمه العباس ، وهم يجدون أدني مساغ لذلك ، فعدولهم هذا مع أنهم السابقون الأولون ، وهم أعلم منا بالله تعالى ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وبحقوق الله تعالى ورسوله عليه الصلاة والسلام ، وما يشرع من الدعاء وما لا يشرع ، وهم في وقت ضرورة ومخمصة يطلبون تفريج الكربات وتيسير العسير ، وإنزال الغيث بكل طريق دليل واضح على أن المشروع ما سلكوه دون غيره )) [روح المعاني ص 125 – 126 / 6 ] .
4. وقال الألباني في كتاب التوسل : (( وهكذا فلم يكتف الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بدعائه للأعمى الذي وعده به بل شغله بأعمال فيها طاعة لله سبحانه وتعالى وقربة إليه ليكون الأمر مكتملا من جميع نواحيه وأقرب إلى القبول والرضا من الله سبحانه وتعالى وعلى هذا فالحادثة كلها تدور حول الدعاء - كما هو ظاهر - وليس فيها ذكر شيء مما يزعمون ))
وقال أيضا في نفس الكتاب : (( سادسا : إن هذا الحديث ذكره العلماء في معجزات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ودعائه المستجاب . وما أظهر الله ببركة دعائه من الخوارق والإبراء من العاهات فإنه بدعائه صلى الله عليه وسلم لهذا الأعمى أعاد الله عليه بصره ولذلك رواه المصنفون في ( دلائل النبوة ) كالبيهقي وغيره فهذا يدل على أن السر في شفاء الأعمى إنما هو دعاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ويؤيده أنه لو كان السر هو في دعاء الأعمى وحده دون دعائه صلى الله عليه وسلم لكان كل من دعا به من العميان مخلصا إليه تعالى منيبا إليه قد عوفي بل على الأقل لعوفي واحد منهم وهذا ما لم يكن ولعله لا يكون أبدا كما أنه لو كان السر في شفاء الأعمى أنه توسل بجاه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقدره وحقه كما يفهم عامة المتأخرين لكان من المفروض أن يحصل هذا الشفاء لغيره من العميان الذين يتوسلون بجاهه صلى الله عليه وسلم .... الخ ))

----------


## العميري

و إن صح ذلك، فالإمام أحمد إجاز التوسل لا الإستغاثة، و هؤلاء غلاة الصوفية لا يفرقوا بينهما، و حتى التوسل بالذات غير الإستغاثة و هؤلاء يدرجون كل الأعمال و العقائد المخالفة لشرع المتعلقة بالقبور كطواف حول القبور و الإستغاثة و البناء فوق القبور و خروج الأرواح و عقائد مثل حاضر ناظر و الحقيقة المحمدية تحت المسمى الزائف، "التوسل" و عليكم الذهاب الى الشبه القارة الهندية لترى كيف يتعبد الصوفية مع إخوانهم الهندوس عند المزارات الصوفية!

ثما لدي سؤال لشريف باسم الكتبي. يبدو إنك من أتباع الشيخ علوي المالكي المعروف عنه تصوفه الغالي و الذي قال عن إمام البريلوية، أحمد رضا خان، الذي كان عميلا لإستعمار البريطاني في الهند، "من أحبه فهو مؤمن و من أبغضه فهو منافق"، فهل تتفق مع شيخك في هذا المقولة، مع العلم إن البريلوية من أشد الصوفية غلوا و كثيرا منهم عملاء لأعداء الإسلام كما إن كثير من تلاميذ المالكي أيضا عملاء لأعداء الإسلام:

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=40532

----------


## الاثر

> اليك هذا الحديث
> 
> أخرج الطبراني في معجميه الكبير والصغير عن عثمان بن حنيف أن رجلا كان يختلف إلى عثمان بن عفان في حاجة له فكان عثمان لا يلتفت إليه ولا ينظر في حاجته، فلقي عثمان بن حنيف فشكى إليه ذلك فقال : ائت الميضأة فتوضأ ثم صلّ ركعتين ثم قل :" اللهم إني أسألك وأتوجه إليك بنبينا محمد نبي الرحمة ، يا محمد إني أتوجه بك إلى ربي عز وجل لتقضى لي حاجتي " وتذكر حاجتك ورح حتى أروح معك فانطلق الرجل فصنع ما قال عثمان له ثم أتى عثمان بن عفان ، فجاء البواب فأخذه بيده فأدخله على عثمان بن عفان فأجلسه على الطنفسة فقال: ما حاجتك ، فذكر له حاجته فقضاها له ، ثم قال له: ما ذكرت حاجتك حتى كانت هذه الساعة، وقال له: ما كان لك حاجة فأتنا ، ثم إن الرجل خرج من عنده فلقي عثمان بن حنيف فقال له: جزاك الله خيرا ما كان ينظر في حاجتي ولا يلتفت حتى كلّمته فيّ ، فقال عثمان بن حنيف : والله ما كلّمته ولكن شهدت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقد أتاه ضرير فشكا إليه ذهاب بصره فقال له النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم :" أو تصبر" فقال: يا رسول الله إنه ليس لي قائد وقد شق علي، فقال له النبي :" ائت الميضئة فتوضأ ثم صلّ ركعتين ثم ادع بهذه الدعوات "، قال عثمان بن حنيف : فوالله ما تفرقنا وطال بنا الحديث حتى دخل علينا الرجل كأنه لم يكن به ضر قط. قال الطبراني: والحديث صحيح.
> 
> لاحظ اخى الفاضل الاثر ان سيدنا عثمان بن حنيف علم الرجل التوسل بالحبيب فى عهد سيدنا عثمان بن عفان وخلافته


 القصة لم تصح
قصة الضرير مع عثمان رضي الله عنه تفرد بها شبيب والد أحمد وإسماعيل ، قال الطبراني بعد أن ذكر هذه القصة في المعجم الطبراني الصغير: قال : (( حدثنا طاهر بن عيسى بن قيرس المصري التميمي حدثنا أصبغ بن الفرج حدثنا عبد الله بن وهب عن شبيب بن سعيد المكي عن روح بن القاسم عن أبي جعفر الخطمي المدني عن أبي أمامة بن سهل بن حنيف عن عمه عثمان بن حنيف .. الحديث )) وقال عقبه : (( لم يروه عن روح بن القاسم إلا شبيب بن سعيد أبو سعيد المكي وهو ثقة ، وهو الذي يحدث عنه ابنه أحمد بن شبيب عن أبيه عن يونس بن يزيد الأيلي. وقد روى هذا الحديث شعبة عن أبي جعفر الخطمي واسمه عمير بن يزيد وهو ثقة، تفرد به عثمان بن عمر بن فارس عن شعبة والحديث صحيح . وروى هذا الحديث عون بن عمارة عن روح بن القاسم عن محمد بن المنكدر عن جابر رضي الله عنه وهم فيه عون بن عمارة، والصواب حديث شبيب بن سعيد )) [ ص 306 / 1 ] .

قلت : أما رواية شعبة عن أبي جعفر الخطمي فقد أخرجها الحاكم في المستدرك قال : (( حدثنا أبو العباس محمد بن يعقوب ثنا العباس بن محمد الدوري ثنا عثمان بن عمر ثنا شعبة عن أبي جعفر المديني قال سمعت عمارة بن خزيمة يحدث عن عثمان بن حنيف أن رجلا ضريرا أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال ادع الله أن يعافني .... الحديث )) [ ص 458 / 1 ] .
فشبيب خالف أمير المؤمنين بالحديث شعبة بن الحجاج ، فذكر هذه الزيادة ، وشبيب متكلم فيه ؛ إذن يحصر البحث في شبيب لأن هو الذي تفرد بقصة الضرير مع عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه. 
شبيب بن سعيد المكي وثقه غير واحد من النقاد ، ولكنهم لا يحتجون بحديثه إلا بشرطين أن يكون الراوي عنه ابنه أحمد بن شبيب، وتكون روايته عن يونس الأيلي. والدليل على ذلك :
1. قال ابن عدي : (( ولشبيب نسخة الزهري عنده عن يونس، عن الزهري أحاديث مستقيمة ، وحدث عنه ابن وهب بأحاديث مناكير )) [ الكامل ص 31 / 4 ] .
2. وقال ابن حجر في التهذيب : و لما ذكره ابن عدى و قال الكلام المتقدم قال بعده : (( ولعل شبيباً لما قدم مصر في تجارته كتب عنه ابن وهب من حفظه فغلط و وهم، وأرجو أن لا يتعمد الكذب، وإذا حدث عنه ابنه أحمد فكأنه شبيب آخر يعنى يجود )) [ ص 269 / 4 ] . وفي هذا دلالة على أن روايته ابنه صحيحة .
3- صنع البخاري نفسه في الصحيح قال ابن حجر في مقدمة الهدي وهو يذكر الرواة المتكلم فيهم وغالبا يدافع عنهم إذا وجد بداً : (( خ س شبيب بن سعيد الحبطي أبو سعيد البصري وثقه بن المديني وأبو زرعة وأبو حاتم والنسائي والدارقطني والذهلي وقال ابن عدي عنده نسخة عن يونس عن الزهري مستقيمة وروى عنه بن وهب أحاديث مناكير فكأنه لما قدم مصر حدث من حفظه فغلط وإذا حدث عنه ابنه أحمد فكأنه شبيب آخر لأنه يجود عنه قلت (القائل ابن حجر): أخرج البخاري من رواية ابنه عن يونس أحاديث ولم يخرج من روايته عن غير يونس ولا من رواية بن وهب عنه شيئا )) [ ص 546 – 547 ] .

4. قال أبو نصر الكلاباذي في كتاب رجال صحيح البخاري : (( شبيب بن سعد حدث عن يونس بن يزيد، روى عنه ابنه أحمد في الاستقراض ومناقب عمر مفراً وفي غير موضوعاً مقروناً )) [ ص 350 / 1 ] .
قلت : ولم أر حديثه في البخاري حديث إلا عن يونس عن الزهري، وعنه أحمد ابنه، وهذه النسخة صحيحة لا قدح فيها كما مر قول ابن عدي فيها، وأما ما عدا ذلك ففي كلام ، وهذه القصة من تفرد فيها شبيب بن سعيد عن روح بن قاسم ، ولو سلامنا أن رواية شبيب هي الصحيحة ، ففيها علة أيضا ذكرها الألباني في كتابه التوسل أنواعه وأحكامه، فقال : (( ثم ظهر لي فيها علة أخرى وهي الاختلاف على أحمد فيها، فقد أخرج الحديث ابن السني في "عمل اليوم والليلة" (ص202) والحاكم (1/526) من ثلاثة طرق عن أحمد بن شبيب بدون القصة، وكذلك رواه عون بن عمارة البصري ثنا روح ابن القاسم به، أخرجه الحاكم، وعون هذا وإن كان ضعيفاًً، فروايته أولى من رواية شبيب، لموافقتها لرواية شعبة وحماد بن سلمة عن أبي جعفر الخطمي.
وخلاصة القول : إن هذه القصة ضعيفة منكرة، لأمور ثلاثة: ضعف حفظ المتفرد بها، والاختلاف عليه فيها، ومخالفته للثقات الذين لم يذكروها في الحديث، وأمر واحد من هذه الأمور كاف لإسقاط هذه القصة، فكيف بها مجتمعة؟ )) [ ص 86 ] .
وقلت : وهي لا تصح متناً أيضاً ، وإلا لكان فيها طعنا في عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه، فكيف بالخليفة الراشد يحتجب عن ضعفاء الرعية ولا يقبل أن يدخلوا عليه إلا بواسطة!! هل كان هذا خلق الخليفة الراشد ذو النورين صهر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي اتفق أهل السنة والجماعة على أنه أفضل الصحابة بعد الشيخين!!
وقد ذكر الشيخ الألباني هذه العلة في كتاب التوسل فقال : (( هذا وفي القصة جملة إذا تأمل فيها العاقل العارف بفضائل الصحابة وجدها من الأدلة الأخرى على نكارتها وضعفها ، وهي أن الخليفة الراشد عثمان رضي الله عنه كان لا ينظر في حاجة ذلك الرجل ، ولا يلتفت إليه فكيف يتفق هذا مع ما صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن الملائكة تستحي من عثمان ، ومع ما عرف به رضي الله عنه من رفقه بالناس وبره بهم ، ولينه معهم ؟ هذا كله يجعلنا نستبعد وقوع ذلك منه لأنه ظلم يتنافى مع كماله رضي الله عنه وأرضاه )) [ ص 89 ] .

----------


## العصاري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين  واجعلهم شفعاءنا يوم الدين
*التوسل بالصالحين والتبرك بآثارهم*


*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيْمِ*
*التوسل إلى الله عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ الذي هو طلب الإجابة من الله سبحانه لا من الوسيلة إليه كما ظن البعض مع تقديم ما يتقرب به إليه مما شرعه ليكون قربة يستجيب الله بسببها الدعاء، ومن القربات التي يتوسل بها إلى الله عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ الأعمال الصالحات، والتبرك هو طلب البركة من الله تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالى في الشفاء من الأمراض أو طلب الرزق أو تيسير الأمور مع تقديم السبب بذلك كالتمسح بالصالحين أو تقبيلهم أو الاغتسال أو التمسح بفضل وضوءهم أو التمسح بنخاماتهم أو بتراب قبورهم أو بآثار آثارهم وأصابع أياديهم وغير ذلك مما ورد التبرك به في الأحاديث الصحيحة، وبذلك نعلم أن التبرك عمل له أركان: مُتَبَرِّكٌ وهو طالب البركة، ومُتَبَرَّكٌ منه وهو مالك البركة ومعطيها أو مانعها، ومُتَبَرَّكٌ به وهو الوسيلة، فإذا كان المُتَبَرِّكُ مسلمًا والمُتَبَرَّكُ منه الله عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ، والمُتَبَرَّكُ به(الوسيلة) أمرًا مشروعًا واجبًا كصلاة الفريضة أو مستحبًا كصلاة النافلة أو مباحًا كالتمسح بآثار الصالحين تعبيرًا عن خالص محبتهم التي أمر الله بها، والتوسل والتبرك بهذين المعنيين الصحيحين مستحبان في شريعة محمد صَلَّى الله عَلَيْهِ وَآلِهِ  وَسَلَّمَ، ولا ينكر ذلك إلا جاهل خائض في آيات الله بغير علم ومحرم بلا دليل، أو متأول تأويلاً فاسدًا أو سادًّا للذرائع عند خشية أن يؤدي ذلك إلى الشرك أو ارتكاب محرم، ويدل على هذين الحكمين أدلة كثيرة منها:*

*1- قول الله تبارك وتعالى{يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَابْتَغُوا إِلَيْهِ الْوَسِيلَةَ وَجَاهِدُوا فِي سَبِيلِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ}[المائدة:35].*

*2- قول الله تبارك وتعالى{أُولَئِك   الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ يَبْتَغُونَ إِلَى رَبِّهِمُ الْوَسِيلَةَ أَيُّهُمْ أَقْرَبُ وَيَرْجُونَ رَحْمَتَهُ وَيَخَافُونَ عَذَابَهُ إِنَّ عَذَابَ رَبِّكَ كَانَ مَحْذُورًا}[الإسراء:57].* 

*3- عن محمود بن ربيع الأنصاري "أن عتبان بن مالك -وهو من أصحاب رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وآله وَسَلَّمَ ممن شهد بدرًا من الأنصار- أنه أتى رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وآله وَسَلَّمَ فقال: يا رسول الله قد أنكرت بصري، وأنا أصلي لقومي، فإذا كانت الأمطار سال الوادي الذي بيني وبينهم لم أستطع أن آتي مسجدهم فأصلي بهم، ووددت يا رسول الله أنك تأتيني فتصلي في بيتي فأتخذه مصلى، قال: فقال له رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وآله وَسَلَّمَ: سأفعل إن شاء الله. قال عتبان: فغدا رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وآله وَسَلَّمَ وأبو بكر حين ارتفع النهار فاستأذن رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وآله وَسَلَّمَ فأذنت له، فلم يجلس حتى دخل البيت، ثم قال: أين تحب أن أصلي من بيتك؟ قال: فأشرت له إلى ناحية من البيت، فقام رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وآله وَسَلَّمَ فكبَّر، فقمنا فصففنا، فصلى ركعتين ثم سلم..."([1]).*

*4- قال عروة بن المسور ومروان "خرج رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وآله وَسَلَّمَ زمن الحديبية فذكر الحديث، وجاء فيه "ثم إن عروة جعل يمرق أصحاب النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وآله وَسَلَّمَ بعينيه. قال: فـوالله ما تنخم رسـول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وآله وَسَلَّمَ نخامة إلا وقعت في كف رجل منهـم فدلك بهـا وجهه وجلده، وإذا أمرهم ابتدروا أمره، وإذا توضأ كادوا يقتتلون على وضوءه"([2]).*

*5- روى أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة وابن إسحاق وأحمد بن حنبل من طرق متعددة بألفاظ متقاربة "أن أبا أيوب رَضِيَ اَللهُ عَنْهُ قال وهو يحدث عن أيام رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وآله وَسَلَّمَ عنده: لما نزل رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وآله وَسَلَّمَ في بيتي نزل في أسفل البيت وأنا وأم أيوب في العلو، فقلت له: يا نبي الله بأبي أنت وأمي إني أكره وأعظم أن أكون فوقك وتكون تحتي فاظهر أنت فكن في الأعلى وننزل نحن فنكون في السفل، فقال: يا أبا أيوب إنه لأرفق بنا وبمن يغشانا أن نكون في أسفل البيت. قال: فكان رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وآله وَسَلَّمَ في سفله وكنا فوقه في المسكن، ولقد انكسرت جرة لنا فيها ماء يوما، فقمت أنا وأم أيوب بقطيفة لنا مالنا لحاف غيرها ننشف بها الماء تخوفًا أن يقطر على رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وآله وَسَلَّمَ منه شيء يؤذيه فنزلت إليه وأنا مشفق فلم أزل أستعطفه حتى انتقل إلى العلو. قال: وكنا نضع له العشاء ثم نبعث به إليه، فإذا رد علينا فضله تيممت أنا وأم أيوب موضع يده فأكلنا منه نبتغي بذلك البركة، حتى بعثنا إليه ليلة بعشائه وقد جعلنا له بصلاً وثومًا فرده رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وآله وَسَلَّمَ ولم أر ليده فيه أثرًا فجئته، فزعًا، فقلت يا رسول الله بأبي أنت وأمي رددت عشاءك ولم أر فيه موضع يدك، وكنت حين ترد علينا فضل طعامك أتيمم أنا وأم أيوب موضع يدك نبتغي بذلك البركة. فقال: إني وجدت فيه ريح هذه الشجرة، وأنا رجل أناجي، فأما أنتم فكلوه قال: فأكـلناه ثم لم نضع في طعامه شيئًا من الثوم والبصل بعد"([3]).*

*6- عن محمد بن عبد الله بن يزيد أن أباه حدثه "أنه شهد النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وآله وَسَلَّمَ على المنحر ورجلاً من قريش وهو يقسم أضاحي فلم يصبه منه شيء ولا صاحبه، فحلق رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وآله وَسَلَّمَ في ثوبه فأعطاه فقسم منه على رجال وقلم أظفاره فأعطاه صاحبه قال: فإنه لعندنا مخضوب بالحناء والكتم يعني شعره"([4]).*

*7- عن إسرائيل بن عثمان بن عبد الله بن وهب قال "أرسلني أهلي إلى أم سلمة بقدح من ماء وقبض إسرائيل ثلاث أصابع من قصة فيها شعر من شعر النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وآله وَسَلَّمَ وكان إذا أصاب الإنسان عين أو شيء بعث إليها مخضبة -إناء - فاطلعت في الجلجل -يشبه القارورة- فرأيت شعرات حمرًا"([5]).* 

*8- عن أنس بن مالك قال "لما رمى النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وآله وَسَلَّمَ الجمرة نحر نسكه ثم ناول الحالق شقه الأيمن فحلقه، فأعطاه أبا طلحة، ثم ناوله شقه الأيسر فحلقه فقال: أقسمه بين الناس"([6])، وفي رواية "أن رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وآله وَسَلَّمَ أمر الحلاق فحلق رأسه ودفع إلى أبي طلحة الشق الأيمن، ثم حلق الشق الآخر فأمره أن يقسمه بين الناس"([7]). وفي رواية ثالثة "لما رمى الجمرة ونحر نسكه ناول الحالق شقه الأيمن فحلقه ثم دعا أبا طلحة فأعطاه إياه، ثم ناوله الشق الأيسر فحلقه فأعطاه أباطلحة فقال:أقسمه بين الناس"([8]).وفي رواية رابعة"أنه قسم الأيمن في من يليه"([9])،وفي لفظ"فوزعه بين الناس الشعرة و الشعرتين وأعطى الأيسر أم سليم"([10])، وفي لفظ "أبا طلحة"، وأما الأيسر فأعطاه لأم سليم زوجته بأمره صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وآله وَسَلَّمَ ، زاد أحمد في رواية له"لتجعلها في طيبها"([11]).*

*9- عن ابن سيرين قال "قلت لعبيدة عندنا من شعر النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وآله وَسَلَّمَ أصبناه من قبل أنس-أو من قبل أهل أنس- فقال: لأن تكون عندي شعرة منه أحب إلي من الدنيا وما فيها"([12]).* 

*10- عن عبد الله مولى أسماء بنت أبي بكر وكان خال ولد عطاء قال: أرسلتني أسماء إلى عبد الله بن عمر فقالت: بلغني أنك تحرم أشياء ثلاثة، العلم في الثوب وميثرة الأرجوان -الثوب الأحمر- وصوم رجب كله. وقال لي عبد الله أما ما ذكرت من رجب فكيف بمن يصوم الأبد؟ وأما ما ذكرت من العلم في الثوب فإني سمعت عمر بن الخطاب يقول: سمعت رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وآله وَسَلَّمَ يقول: إنما يلبس الحرير من لا خلاق له فخفت أن يكون العلم منه، وأما ميثرة الأرجوان فهذه ميثرة عبد الله فإذا هي أرجوان. فرجعت إلى أسماء فخبرتها فقالت: هذه جبة رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وآله وَسَلَّمَ ، فأخرجت من جبة طيالسة كسروانية لها لبنة ديباج، وفرجيها مكفوفين بالديباج فقالت: هذه كانت عند عائشة حتى قبضت فلما قبضت قبضتها وكان النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وآله وَسَلَّمَ يلبسها فنحن نغسلها للمرضى يستشفى بها"([13]).*

*11- عن عمر بن الخطاب قال "اللهم إنا كنا نتوسل إليك بنبينا فتسقينا وإنا نتوسل إليك بعم نبينا فاسقنا فيسقون"**([14])**.* 

*12- روي "أن أعرابيًّا قال للنبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وآله وَسَلَّمَ: جهدت الأنفس وجاعت العيال وهلك المال فادع الله لنا فإنا نستشفع بك على الله ونستشفع بالله عليك. فسبح رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حتى عرف ذلك في وجوه أصحابه وقال: ويحك إن الله لا يستشفع به على أحد من خلقه، شأن الله أعظم من ذلك..."**([15])**، فأنكر الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وآله وَسَلَّمَ قول الإعرابي نستشفع بالله عليك ولم ينكر نستشفع بك على الله بل أقره عليه فعلم من ذلك جوازه.* 

*13- ما روي عن عثمان بن حنيف"أن رجلاً ضرير البصر أتى النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فقال: ادع الله أن يعافيني. قال: إن شئت دعوت وإن شئت صبرت فهو خير لك. قال: فادعه. قال: فأمره أن يتوضأ فيحسن وضوءه ويدعو بهذا الدعاء: اللهم إني أسألك وأتوجه إليك بنبيك محمد نبي الرحمة إني توجهت بك إلى ربي في حاجتي هذه لتقضى لي اللهم فشفعه في"([16])، وقد ظن قوم أن هذا الحديث لا يدل على جواز أو استحباب التوسل بذات الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وآله وَسَلَّمَ بل هو دليل على جواز التوسل بدعائه عَلَيْهِ السَّلامُ فحسب، والحقيقة والله تعالى أعلم أن نص الحديث يدل على عكس هذا الفهم وذلك لأن الرجل الأعمى طلب من الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وآله وَسَلَّمَ أن يدعو له ولكن الحديث لم ينص أو يشر إلى أن الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وآله وَسَلَّمَ قد دعا له بل ينص ويدل دلالة قاطعة على أنه أرشده إلى الدعاء بالدعاء المذكور في الحديث والذي يشمل التوسل بذاته صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وآله وَسَلَّمَ، ويؤكد هذا الفهم أن راوي الحديث نفسه عن الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وآله وَسَلَّمَ وهو"عثمان بن حنيف" قد ذهب إليه وكان يدعو إلى التوسل إلى الله عَزَّ وَجَلَّ بذات الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وآله وَسَلَّمَ والدعاء بنفس الدعاء الوارد في الحديث لقضاء الحاجات بعد وفاة الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وآله وَسَلَّمَ ، فعن أبي أمامة سهل بن حنيف "أن رجلاً كان يختلف إلى عثمان بن عفان في حاجة له وكان عثمان لا يلتفت إليه ولا ينظر في حاجته، فلقي الرجل عثمان بن حنيف فشكا إليه ذلك، فقال له عثمان بن حنيف: ائت الميضأة فتوضأ ثم ائت المسجد فصل ركعتين ثم قل: اللهم إني أسألك وأتوجه إليك بنبينا محمد نبي الرحمة، يا محمد إني أتوجه بك إلى ربي فيقضي لي حاجتي، ثم اذكر حاجتك ثم رح حتى أروح معك. قال: فانطلق الرجل فصنع ذلك، ثم أتى بعد عثمان بن عفان فجاء البواب فأخذ بيده فأدخله على عثمان فأجلسه معه على الطنفسة وقال: انظر ما كانت لك من حاجة، فذكر حاجته فقضاها له. ثم إن الرجل خرج من عنده فلقي عثمان بن حنيف فقال له: جزاك الله خيرًا ما كان ينظر في حاجتي ولا يلتفت إلي حتى كلمته فيَّ. فقال عثمان بن حنيف: ما كلمته ولكن سمعت رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يقول: وجاء ضرير فشكا إليه ذهاب بصره فقال له النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وآله وَسَلَّمَ: أو تصبر؟ فقال له: يا رسول الله ليس لي قائد يقودني وقد شق علي، فقال: ائت الميضأة فتوضأ وصل ركعتين ثم قل: اللهم إني أسألك وأتوجه إليك بنبيك محمد نبي الرحمة يا محمد إني أتوجه إلى ربي فيجلي لي بصري اللهم فشفعه فيّ وشفعني في نفسي. قال عثمان بن حنيف: فوالله ما تفرقنا وما طال بنا الحديث حتى دخل علينا الرجل كأنه لم يكن به ضر قَط"([17]).*
-----------
-  *[COLOR=window****](**[COLOR=window****][1][/COLOR]**[COLOR=window****]) رواه البخاري(فتح) ج1ص519 ومسلم(شرح النووي) ج5ص159- 160 وابن ماجةج1 ص249 رقم 754 والنسائي ج3ص57 والبغوي في شرح السنة ج2ص394- 396 والبيهقي في السنن الكبرى ج10ص1240 والطبراني في الكبير ج18ص30، 31 وابن خزيمة رقم 1653.[/COLOR]**[COLOR=window****][/COLOR]*[/COLOR]
*[COLOR=window****](**[COLOR=window****][1][/COLOR]**[COLOR=window****]) رواه البخاري فتح الباري شرح صحيح البخاري. ج5ص335، ج1ص353.[/COLOR]**[COLOR=window****][/COLOR]*[/COLOR]
*[COLOR=window****](**[COLOR=window****][1][/COLOR]**[COLOR=window****]) الإصابة في تمييز الصحابة لابن حجر العسقلاني ج2ص90، سيرة ابن هشام ج1ص479، ترتيب مسند أحمد ج2ص292 0[/COLOR]**[COLOR=window****][/COLOR]*[/COLOR]
*[COLOR=window****](**[COLOR=window****][1][/COLOR]**[COLOR=window****]) رواه أحمد ورواته ثقات، المسند ج4ص42ورواه مسلم ج2ص947 رقم1305 والترمذي ج3ص246 رقم 912 وقال حسن صحيح و ابن ماجة ج2ص1196 رقم 2623 0[/COLOR]**[COLOR=window****][/COLOR]*[/COLOR]
*[COLOR=window****](**[COLOR=window****][1][/COLOR]**[COLOR=window****]) رواه البخاري.فتح الباري شرح صحيح البخاري ج10ص352 0[/COLOR]**[COLOR=window****][/COLOR]*[/COLOR]
*[COLOR=window****](**[COLOR=window****][1][/COLOR]**[COLOR=window****]) رواه مسلم(شرح النووي) ج9ص52 الترمذي ج3ص246 وقال هذا حديث حسن صحيح و أبو داود (عون) ج5ص456 و البغوي في شرح السنة ج7ص206 و البيهقي في السنن الكبرى ج5ص134 [/COLOR]**[COLOR=window****][/COLOR]*[/COLOR]
*[COLOR=window****](**[COLOR=window****][1][/COLOR]**[COLOR=window****]) أخرجه ابن عوانة في صحيحه. فتح الباري ج1ص274 0[/COLOR]*[/COLOR]
*[COLOR=window****](**[COLOR=window****][1][/COLOR]**[COLOR=window****]) رواه مسلم(شرح النووي) ج9ص52- 54. فتح الباري ج1ص274 0[/COLOR]*[/COLOR]
*[COLOR=window****](**[COLOR=window****][1][/COLOR]**[COLOR=window****]) رواه مسلم(شرح النووي) ج9ص52- 54. فتح الباري ج1ص274 0[/COLOR]*[/COLOR]
*[COLOR=window****](**[COLOR=window****][1][/COLOR]**[COLOR=window****]) رواه مسلم(شرح النووي) ج9ص52- 54. فتح الباري ج1ص274 0[/COLOR]**[COLOR=window****][/COLOR]*[/COLOR]
*[COLOR=window****](**[COLOR=window****][1][/COLOR]**[COLOR=window****]) فتح الباري ج1ص274 0[/COLOR]**[COLOR=window****][/COLOR]*[/COLOR]
*[COLOR=window****](**[COLOR=window****][1][/COLOR]**[COLOR=window****]) انظر فتح الباري ج1ص273 0[/COLOR]**[COLOR=window****][/COLOR]*[/COLOR]
*[COLOR=window****](**[COLOR=window****][1][/COLOR]**[COLOR=window****]) رواه مسلم(شرح النووي) ج14ص42- 43، أحمد ج6ص348 وأبوداود ج4ص49 رقم 4054 و ابن ماجة ج2ص1188 رقم 3594[/COLOR]**[COLOR=window****][/COLOR]*[/COLOR]
*[COLOR=window****](**[COLOR=window****][1][/COLOR]**[COLOR=window****]) رواه البخاري(فتح) ج2ص494 0[/COLOR]*[/COLOR]
*[COLOR=window****](**[COLOR=window****][1][/COLOR]**[COLOR=window****]) روا أبو داود وهو حديث صحيح 0.انظر عون المعبود ج13ص11 0[/COLOR]**[COLOR=window****][/COLOR]*[/COLOR]
*[COLOR=window****](**[COLOR=window****][1][/COLOR]**[COLOR=window****]) رواه الترمذي وقال حديث حسن صحيح غريب لا نعرفه إلا من هذا الوجه من حديث أبي جعفر هو الخطكمي، وعثمان بن حنيف هو أخو سهل بن حنيف. الجامع الصحيح ج5ص569. وروا ابن ماجة وقال:قال أبو اسحق:هذا حديث صحيح. سنن ابن ماجة ج1ص442.ورواه البيهقي في كتاب الدعوات بإسناد صحيح عن روح بن عبادة عن شعبة. وقال في كنز العمال: رواه أحمد والترمذي وقال حسن صحيح غريب و ابن ماجة والحاكم وابن السني عن عثمان بن حنيف. الكنز ج6ص521. حديث رقم 16816، ونص رواية الكنز "اللهم إني أسألك وأتوجه إليك بنبيك محمد نبي الرحمة. يا محمد إني أتوجه بك إلى ربي في حاجتي هذه لتقضى لي اللهم فشفعه في "ورواه النسائي وابن خزيمة وصححه، وقال الحاكم ج1ص313، 519، 526 صحيح على شرط البخاري ومسلم ووافقه الذهبي ورواه المنذري في الترغيب ج1ص473 وقال الهيثمي في مجمع الزوائد ج2ص279:صحيح من طرق متعددة وهو عند ابن السني في عمل اليوم والليلة ص202 رقم622 ورواه أحمد ج4ص138 0[/COLOR]*[/COLOR]
*[COLOR=window****](**[COLOR=window****][1][/COLOR]**[COLOR=window****]) رواه الطبراني في الكبير ج9ص18، 30وقال حديث صحيح وكذلك في الصغيرص183-184.[/COLOR]**[COLOR=window****][/COLOR]*[/COLOR]
*([1]) قاله ابن منظور في لسان العرب.*
  -
 

 
وصل اللهم على محمد وآل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد

----------


## الاثر

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين واجعلهم شفعاءنا يوم الدين 
> *التوسل بالصالحين والتبرك بآثارهم*
> 
> 
> 
> *بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيْمِ* 
> 
> ...


لقد أشبعت هذه المسائل بحثاً 
وليس فيما ذكرت دليل على ماتريد وإن كنت تريد حقاً فراجع هذه الروابط هداني الله وإياك
http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=1&book=143
http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=88&book=6933

----------


## احمد ابو انس

الرد المسـدد على الصوفي الذي كذب على الإمام أحمد



أبو عمر الدوسري (المنهج)


الحمد الذي عز وارتفع ، وذل له كل شيء وخضع ، والصلاة على الهادي النبي الأمي المتبع ، وعلى آله وصحبه ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين ، أما بعد: 

فقد قرأت مقالةً لصوفي أراد إمرار مذهبه الرديء بالكذب والتدليس على أئمة أهل السنة ، وعلى رأسهم الجبل الأشم إمام أهل السنة والصابر يوم المحنة أحمد بن حنبل –رحمه الله تعالى- ، وهذا ديدن أهل الأهواء يتعلقون ولو بقشـة ، فهو يبحث عن أي دليلٍ يعضد معتقده ولو كان يعلم بأن حجته الكذب ، وهذه سمة لأهل الأهواء جميعاً ، وقد تميز بها الصوفيــة أي تميز!! 

وليس هذا الصوفي أول من كذب أو حرف ودلس على الأئمة ؛ بل قد سبقه لهذا الطريق صوفي آخر ، وقد وقفنا مع جهله المركب ، وهواه المشرب ، في تدليساته وتحريفاته وبتره لكلام شيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبدالوهاب –رحمه الله تعالى- ، وكذلك وقفنا مع صوفي جاهل بتر وعلق تحريفاً لمقالة لابن القيم الجوزية عن شيخه شيخ الإسلام بن تيمية –رحمهما الله تعالى- ، ولعلنا اليوم نقف شاكرين لهذا الصوفي –كما شكرنا من قبله- أنه يشحذ همتنا لنقل كلام علمائنا في تبيان حقيقة الصوفية والتحذير من مجالستهم وبدعهم وأعيانهم ، كما لا ننسى فائدة ذات أهمية وهي من يقرأ لهؤلاء من أهل السنـة يجد مصداقية كلام أهل السنة في أهل الأهواء ومنهم الصوفية في كذبهم وتحريفهم وتدليسهم لكلام الأئمة - فكيف بكلام الله ونبيه عليه الصلاة والسلام؟!! – ليوافق هواه ومعتقده الرديء .. وهذه والله كافية. 

وطريقة الرد سيكون كما سبق ، أن نرد على موضوع الصوفي ، ثم بعد الرد نقف مع موقف الإمام أحمد بن حنبل من الصوفية ونصحه لهم وإنكاره عليهم . 
.......... 

إن الناظر في مقال الصوفي يجد أموراً: 

أولاً: 
النقل ممن هو متهم بالكذب ، أو متهم بنصرة بدعته ، أو من نكرات ، أو كتب تاريخية لا تتحرى الدقة: 
ومعلوم أن أهل السنة لا يأخذون من الأحاديث التي ينقلها مبتدع فيما ينصر بدعته ، لأنه متهم بالكذب ، فكيف إذا كان أصلاً قد عُرف في القوم الكذب؟!! فالرد هنا معلوم. 
إن من تدليس هذا الصوفي أن قام بنقل مواقف ومقولات عن الإمام من كتب الصوفيــة ، ويحاول أن يبرهن أن هذه المقولات لأحمد من كتب عديدة؟!! والسؤال هل يعتقد هذا الصوفي أنه لن يكشف تدليسه بالنقل من كتب الصوفية الذين عرفوا بالكذب؟!! وسؤال آخر يجيب عن التساؤل لمن كُتب هذا الموضوع؟!! إذا عُرف السبب بطل العجب .. فالموضوع قد كتب للصوفيـة لأنهم رأوا أن هناك تيار كبير جداً قد ترك التصوف واتبع السنة ؛ بل قام بعض الصوفية بتأليف الكتب في الرد عليهم ، فهذا د- محمد تقي الدين الهلالي المغربي - رحمه الله تعالى- قد رد وفضح التيجانيـة ، وهذا د- عبدالرحمن الوكيل المصري –رحمه الله تعالى- قد فضح الصوفية في [هذه هي الصوفية] وانتهت قضيته بالمحكمة ضد شيخ الطرق الصوفية بمصر ببيان حجته وأن صوفية خليط من الوثنية الهندوسية والفرسية مع النصرانية ، وهذا الشيخ محمد جميل زينو السوري –حفظه الله تعالى- يبين حقيقة الصوفية في كتابين [كيف اهتديت] و [الصوفية في ميزان الشريعة] وعبدالرحمن الأفريقي –رحمه الله تعالى- ينصح بني قومه في [ الأنوار الرحمانية لهداية الطريقة التيجانية ] وعبدالمنعم الجداوي المصري-جزاه الله خيراً- يروي الطوام في [كنت قبورياً] وغيرهم كثير من أهل الفضل الذين لاحت لهم أنوار الهداية فأفاقوا .. فإن هذه الصحوة من قبل من وجد أبائه على هذا الاعتقاد فنبذه وعاد للسنة من أهل العلم والفكر فإن تأثيرهم على بني قومهم كبير ، وقد رأينا وجالسنا من هداهم الله للسنة وترك البدعة ؛ بل وصل ببعض الطرق الشرك –والعياذ بالله- ، فما كان من بعض الصوفية إلا كمن يرى معتقده وديانته كالغريق الذي بدأ يلفظ أنفاسه وينظر الموت!! فلو رأى قشة لا تنقذه لتعلق بها ، ولو كانت حبال الوهم لتمسك بها! وهو هو موقف هذا الصوفي وغيره ممن يحاول التعلق بحبال الوهم والكذب حتى ليخيل إليه وإلى من غرق معه أنها حقيقة!! 

أما الآن فلنرى الكتب التي نقلها منها هذا الصوفي .. ستجد أنها لا تخرج من ثلاثة أقسام: 
1- كتب الصوفية. 
2- كتب النكرات ممن لم يعرف بالعلم فهو كحاطب ليل. 
3- كتب تاريخية لا تعتني بصحة الخبر 

1- كتب الصوفية: 

للنظر بعض عناوين الكتب .. ستجدها كتب لصوفية عرفوا بالكذب والدجل .. فلما لا يكذب لإمرار نحلته؟!! 
مثل: 
6-الدرر السنية لأحمد زيني دحلان الاسكندرية 1990.‏ 
وأحمد زيني دحلان من أكبر الكذبة .. بل سماه بعض أهل الفضل شيخ الكذابين ، بل هذا الخبيث لا يفتأ أن يدعي علم الغيب ، فيقول عن الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب كان يضمر في قلبه دعوى النبوة؟!!!!!! 
فهل هذا يوثق بنقله؟!! 

8-تصحيح مفاهيم خاطئة لابن علوي المالكي- القاهرة 1990.‏ 
وهذا محمد علوي أيضاً من كبار المشركين في هذا العصر ومن عرف بالدجل والكذب ، وكتابه السقيم قد رد عليه علماء كُثر منهم الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ وزير الشؤون الإسلامية والشيخ عبدالله بن منيع عضو هيئة كبار العلماء وقرظه العلامة عبدالعزيز بن باز رحمه الله ورد كذلك الشيخ أبو بكر الجزائري بكتابين وكذلك ابن عم المالكي الشيخ سمير المالكي والدكتور سفر الحوالي .. 

وحتى لا أطيل هذا سرد لعدد من كتب الصوفية .. 
44-نفحات الأُنس للجامي- مخطوط بمكتبة الأسد رقم 2231 (قيد الطبع).‏ 
3-كشف المحجوب للهجويري - دار التراث العربي، القاهرة 1981.‏ 
11-إحياء علوم الدين للغزالي، ط دار الفكر بدمشق 1976.‏ 
18-الرسالة القشيرية لأبي القاسم القشيري- دمشق 2000.‏ 
وقد رد عليها شيخ الإسلام في كتاب الاستقامة وسننقل منه ما يقر به عيون الموحدين. 
20-الود المحكم المتين لصديق الغماري -مصر د. ت. 
21-خلاصة الوفاء للسمهودي- بيروت 1988.‏ 
24-المجموعة اليوسفية في بيان أدلة الصوفية ليوسف خطار- دمشق.‏ 
25-مسائل كثر النقاش حولها لسيد زين الدين آل سميط: الكويت د.ت.‏ 
29-الكواكب الدرية في تراجم السادة الصوفية للمناوي دمشق 1999.‏ 
30-المقدمة في التصوف للسلمي - القاهرة 1994.‏ 
37-طبقات الصوفية للسلمي- القاهرة د. ت.‏ 
40-رسالة المسترشدين للمحاسبي- ت: عبد الفتاح أبو غدة.‏ 
39-تنوير القلوب لأمين الكردي- بيروت- 1996.‏ 

هل نظرت كم كتاب ينقل هذا الصوفي من الصوفية؟!!!! 
وسألحق بهم كتاب مكذوب ورسالة قد تاب من كان يحمل فكرها .. والرسالة إلى الآن لم يصح إثبات نسبتها .. أعني الرسالة الحالية ..علماً أنه تاب وأقلع .. 
5-الصواعق الإلهية لسليمان بن عبد الوهاب- دمشق 1996 

رجل متهم .. كوثري المشرب .. حاقد على أهل السنة .. يُرد كلامه إذا ناصر بدعته .. 
32-العلماء العزاب لعبد الفتاح أبو غدة- دمشق 1995 

2- كتب النكرات ممن لم يعرف بالعلم فهو كحاطب ليل. 

2-الإمام أحمد بن حنبل لأحمد عبد الجواد الدومي ص 19 التراث الإسلامي 1965.‏ 
22-أحمد بن حنبل أمام أهل السنة لعبد الحليم الجندي- القاهرة 1990.‏ 
26-إسلام بلا مذاهب لمصطفى الشكعة -القاهرة 1992.‏ 
38-النجوم الزاهرة لابن غري بردى -بيروت 1992.‏ 

3- كتب تاريخية لا تعتني بصحة الخبر 
كتب التاريخ .. وكتب التاريخ معروف منهج النقاد فيها .. فهي توسع قد يكون صحيح وقد يكون خطأ .. وينظر للأسانيد وإلا فيعتبر الخبر فيه نظر .. 
-تاريخ دمشق لابن عساكر: مجمع اللغة العربية بدمشق 1986.‏ 
10-مناقب الإمام أحمد لابن الجوزي- القاهرة 1980.‏ 
16-المختار في مناقب الأبرار لابن الأثير الجزري (مخطوط بمكتبة الأسد رقم 1114).‏ 
19-شذرات الذهب لابن العماد الحنبلي -دمشق 1998.‏ 
23-الجوهر المحصل في مناقب أحمد بن حنبل لمحمد بن سعدي الحنبلي- بيروت د. ت‏ 
31-تاريخ بغداد للخطيب البغدادي- بيروت د.ت.‏ 
33-حلية الأولياء لأبي نعيم الأصبهاني. بيروت 1985.‏ 
34-وفيات الأعيان لابن خلكان- بيروت 1983.‏ 
35- صفة الصفوة لابن الجوزي- بيروت 1992.‏ .‏ 
43-تاريخ الإسلام للذهبي- بيروت 1992.‏ 

ثانياً: وقفة مع المقال: 

لقد قدم هذا الصوفي بمقدمة عن الإمام أحمد ومكانته عند الصوفية ، يُريد أن يقول بأنه صوفي! وهذه ستكون دامغة عليه كما سترى! فنحن نعلم بأن أحمد من أئمة السنة وكان شديد على أهل البدع وعلى رأسهم الصوفي .. 
لنرى المراجع التي أخذ منها سيرته : 
1) باحث في التراث الإسلامي من سورية.‏ 
لم أجد على أية شيء لعله تعريف بالصوفي!! لكن ما معنى باحث في التراث الإسلامي؟! 
أعياهم العلم فتسموا بهذه الأسماء! 

(2) تاريخ دمشق/ ابن عساكر ج7 ص 258.‏ 
نقل جيد وصحيح .. 
وصف أبو زرعة له: ما رأت عيني مثل الإمام أحمد في العلم والزهد والفقه والمعرفة(2). 
ونحن ندعو الصوفية إلا التأسي به ، فقد كان على سنة الحبيب المصطفى بأبي هو وأمي عليه الصلاة والسلام .. 

(3) الإمام أحمد بن حنبل لأحمد عبد الجواد الدومي ص 92.‏ 
من الرجل؟! نكرة!! 

(4) ص 144.‏ 
كشف المحجوب للهجويري .. كتاب صوفي ضال!! كيف يصح النقل منه؟! 
وإن كنتم تعتقدون به البركة فأزلموا كلامه!! فهو السني الأثري تأسوا به إن كنتم صادقين .. الصوفية مدرسة كلام بلا تطبيق ؛ إلا إن تطبيقاً مشوهاً! 

وقبل أن ننتقل للنقطة الثانية أتي بقوله: 
وهو رضي الله عنه ممن تكلم بعلوم الصوفية كما صرح بذلك ابن تيمية حين قال في (رسالته الصوفية والفقراء): (وقد نقل التكلم به من غير واحد من الأئمة والشيوخ كالإمام أحمد وأبي سليمان الداراني وغيرهما).‏ 

وقد قلتُ من قبل فرق بين الزهد السني والتصوف أي الزهد المبتدع .. وأنت قد تتكلمون بأمور نتكلم بها ولا مشاحة في الاصطلاح ، ولكن الخلاف في الدلالة .. نحن نقول على المسلم أن يتوكل على الله .. وأنتم تقولون كذلك .. لكن توكل أهل السنة يختلف عن توكل الصوفية؟! 
كذلك علم السلوك والتزكية عند أهل السنة يختلف اختلافاً جذرياً عنكم .. 
ولنقف عند أمر ظاهر الدعاء عند أهل السنة وغيرهم يشترك بكلمة الدعاء ولكن أهل السنة لا يدعون غير الله أم أهل الشرك فيدعون غير الله كما حاول هذا الصوفي ترويجه بالكذب!! 

وقولكم مقتدى الطريقة .. فنحن نلزمكم بحبكم -المزعوم- وأنه القدوة والأسوة بأن تقتدوا بكلامه كما سنثبته في الفصل التالي 

الوقفــة الأولى: 
قال الصوفي: 
أولاً: قضايا التصوف وموقف الإمام أحمد منها‏ 
1-التوسل : قال ابن تيمية في فتاواه: قال أحمد في نسكه الذي كتبه للمروزي صاحبه أنه يتوسل بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في دعائه(5). وروى ابن مفلح في الآداب الشرعية عن أحمد بن حنبل أنه قال:‏ 
حججت فضللت الطريق وكنت ماشياً فجعلت أقول يا عباد الله دلوني على الطريق فلم أزل أقول ذلك حتى وقعت على الطريق(6). وقد ثبت عن الإمام أحمد أنه قال عند القحط وعند انقطاع المطر: يتوسل الداعي الذي يصلي صلاة الاستسقاء بالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم. وقد ثبت أيضاً أن الإمام أحمد توسل بالإمام الشافعي رضي الله عنهما(7). حتى تعجب ابنه عبد الله من ذلك فقال له الإمام أحمد: إن الشافعي كالشمس للناس وكالعافية للبدن.‏ 

قلتُ: 
لنرى نقولاته من أي الكتب .. مع أن المتن مخالف لاعتقاد الإمام المبجل أحمد بن حنبل .. 

(6) الصواعق الإلهية ص 76 لسليمان بن عبد الوهاب.‏ 
نحن قلنا من قبل أن الرجل تاب وأناب ، وترك عنه البهتان ، عدا أن الرسالة المنسوبة إليه يُشكك في أنها هي هي!! 
وأين نجد هذه الحكاية .. لا إسناد ولا متن يعتضد .. عدا أنه لو تبصرت بها لوجدت أنها لا تأتي على أفهام الصوفية إلا بسكر الهوى .. فأنظر للؤم هؤلاء يقول لهم يا عباد الله دلوني ولا يدله أحد حتى وصل إلى الطريق دون أن يدله أحد .. أليس هذا معنى واضح وجلي!! 

(7) الدرر السنية ص 45 لأحمد زيني دحلان.‏ 
وهذا الكتاب لشيخ الكذابين ، أليس هو من يدعي علم الغيب ويقول عن شيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبدالوهاب وكان يضمر في قلبه إدعاء النبوة؟!! 
فكيف علم بما قلبه؟!! لربما أنه أيضاً بنفس الطريقة أخذ هذا القول؟!! 
كيف هذه القصة تخالف عمل الصحابة؟! وأحمد من أشد الناس تتبعاً للسنة!! فهل يقع هذا؟!! 
ثم دحلان قبوري وما يأتي به المبتدع لينصر بدعته فهو متهم ويرد!! 

(5) ج1 ص 140.‏ 
أما هذا النقل فينظر له ، لأنك نقلت عن ثقة وهو شيخ الإسلام ، وأقول للقارئ البصير دقق النظر بين ما قيده وما بين ما سأنقله لك من كلام شيخ الإسلام ، فالصوفيين لا يهتمون بدقة العبارات التي قد تصرف المعنى كليةً فتأمل!! 
قال شيخ الإسلام: 
" ونقل عن أحمد بن حنبل في منسك المروزي التوسل بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الدعاء ، ونهى عنه آخرون ، فإن كان مقصود المتوسلين التوسل بالإيمان به وبمحبته وبموالاته وبطاعته فلا نزاع بين الطائفتين ، وإن كان مقصودهم التوسل بذاته فهو محل النزاع ، وما تنازعوا فيه يُردُّ إلى الله والرسول" 
قلتُ: 
أولاً: تأمل الفرق بين: 
قول شيخ الإسلام: ونقل عن أحمد بن حنبل في منسك المروزي التوسل بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الدعاء 
وقول الصوفي: قال ابن تيمية في فتاواه: قال أحمد في نسكه الذي كتبه للمروزي صاحبه أنه يتوسل بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في دعائه 
وفيها: 
1 - أن شيخ الإسلام يقول (ونقل) وهذا الصوفي يقطع بالثبوت وهذا كذب ظاهر!! 
فإن كلمة "نقل" "رُوي" من صيغ التمريض ، فإثباته غير مسلم .. وقول "نُقل" لا يقتضي الصحة.. 
2 - أن نقل شيخ الإسلام التوسل بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالدعاء يختلف معناه جداً مع قول الصوفي أنه يتوسل بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في دعائه ، فالصوفي بعبارته قد يعني بذاته ؛ بينما شيخ الإسلام دقيق جداً ويعني بالإيمان به ومحبته.. 
3 – تفرد المروزي في منسكه. 
4 - أن المسلمين لا يتعبدون الله بأقوال العلماء وأحكامه ، وإنما يتعبدون بنصوص الكتاب وصحيح السنة ، مما ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وما أجمعوا عليه مما لا خلاف فيه. 
5 - التوسل بأحد المخلوقات في الدعاء من الأمور التعبدية التي لا تحل إلا بتوقيف يجيزها ، وليس ثمة ما يدل على ذلك ، بل الذي عُلم بالضرورة من نصوص السنة أن الصحابة -رضي الله عنهم- كانوا لا يتوسلون إلى الله تعالى في حياة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بدعائه لا بذاته ، وهذا ظاهر مما ورد في طلب الاستسقاء وهو حديث صحيح . 
ثم بعد موته فقد كانوا يتوسلون بدعاء أهل الخير والصلاح ، لا سيما إن كانوا من أهل بيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، كما توسل عمر بن الخطاب -رضي الله عنه- بدعاء عم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم العباس بن عبدالمطلب -رضي الله عنه- فلو كان التوسل بجاه أو ذات النبي جائز لكان توسل عمر به أولى من توسله بالعباس. 
وكما هو واضح فإنهم عدلوا بعد وفاة النبي -عليه الصلاة والسلام- إلى العباس أن يدعو رجاء بركة دعائه . 
6- وختام هذه المسألة نختم بما عُرف وعُلم من اعتقاد الإمام أحمد –رحمه الله- كما جاء في كتاب [عقيدة الإمام أحمد بن حنبل من خلال كتبه وأقواله] للشيخ محمد الخميس ص(22) قوله: "جاء عن الإمام أحمد وبعض أتباعه النهي عن أنواع من الشرك الأكبر والأصغر: كدعاء غير الله [1] والاستغاثة بغير الله [2] والنذر لغير الله .... " 
[1] قال تعالى {وقال ربكم أدعوني استجب لكم إن الذين يستكبرون عن عبادتي سيدخلون جهنم داخرين} ، وقال تعالى: {ولا تدع من دون الله ما لا ينفعك ولا يضرك} ، وأنظر الفروع (6/165) المقنع (4/152-153) كشاف القناع (6/168)
[2] قال تعالى: {إذ تستغيثون ربكم فاستجاب لكم} ، ولمزيد من التعرف على أقوال الحنابلة راجع المصادر السابقة. 

ثانياً: 
ما نقله عن ابن مفلح من قوله: (يا عباد الله دلوني) لا أدري أي غباء وصل إليه هؤلاء القوم؟!! عباد الله أنا وأنت من عباد الله!! على فرض صحة القصة فإني إذا ضللت قلت دلوني يا عباد الله . فدلوني أو لم يدلوني وصلت انتهى الأمر!! ثم لما لم يعلمنا ما وصلت إليه يا شيخ التحريف؟!!! 
بصراحة الآن أصبح لدي اعتقاد كامل بأنكم أصحاب هوى! 

ثالثاً: 
قولك ثبت أنه يدعى الرسول عليه السلام بخبرين منقولين من شيخ الكذابين دحلان!! 
قلتُ: 
1 - كذبت ورب الكعبة ، قل روي .. نقل .. أما تكذب .. فأنا أطالبك بأن تنقل لي من العلماء وممن نقل من أئمة السلف كلام الإمام أحمد قال: ثبت؟!! أصحابه يقولون نُقل!! وشتان بين الثرى والثريا .. يا هذا كف عن الوقاحة!! 
2 – من نقلت عنه؟!! 
أليس أحمد زيني دحلان؟!! شيخ الكذب فالشيء من معدنه لا يستغرب. 

ثالثاً: 
قوله ثبت أنه توسل بالشافعي رحمه الله ، فكذاب ينقل عن كذاب ، هذا الصوفي عن دحلان القبوري فلا عجب!! 
ونحن نطالبه بأن ينقل لنا أحد من الأئمة قال ثبت؟!! بل أتنزل وأقول أثبت لنا من قال نقل؟!! وحتى لو نقل فليس لك بها مستمسك لأنها: 
1 – مخالفة لاعتقاد أحمد المنقول عنه الثابت ،وهو ما جاء في الكتاب والسنة. 
2 – أن ينظر للسند ، وأتحدى أن يأتى بإسناد لهذه الأقاصيص،إلا كأسانيد القصاص. 

رابعاً: 
ما نقله الصوفي: " حتى تعجب ابنه عبد الله من ذلك فقال له الإمام أحمد: إن الشافعي كالشمس للناس وكالعافية للبدن" 
قلتُ: وعليه مسائل: 
1 – أنه أتى به هكذا بلا إسناد لا خطام لها ولا زمام؟! من أين أتيت بها؟! نريد أن نعود لنتأكد فأنت كذاب. 
2 - استشهد بها على تعجب ابنه من استغاثته بالشافعي، وهذا كذب ومحاولة للتدليس فاشلة! 
هل تحسبنا جُهال كالصوفية تمر علينا ألاعيبك؟!! أعلم بأنك توجه الرسالة لدراويشكم الذين بدأ بعضهم يترك التصوف ، وتسنن عدد كبير منهم ، فأنت تريد الإلحاق ببقية الدراويش لتجد من تراقصه!! 
3 – الذي نعرفه أنها أتتنا روايات تخبرنا بأنه هو الذي كان يدعو للشافعي!! 
عجيب!! كيف انقلبت الصورة هنا؟! فبدل أن يتوسل به جلس يدعو لهُ؟! 
4 – أن الرواية المبتورة التي أردت التدليس والتلبيس بها هي الآتي: 
" قال محمد بن هارون الزنجاني: حدثنا عبدالله بن أحمد: قلت لأبي: أي رجل كان الشافعي فإني سمعتك تكثر الدعاء له؟ قال: يا بني كان كالشمس للدنيا وكالعافية للناس فهل هذين أو منهما عوض؟ أ.هـ. 
قال الذهبي: الزنجاني لا أعرفه" السير (10/45) 
قلتُ: 
عجيب!! حتى هذه ردها الإمام شافعي المذهب الذهبي –رحمه الله تعالى- فما قول النكرات من علوم بجمع الأكاذيب والحكايات؟!! عند ضوء الشمس تهرب الخفافيش التي لا تعيش إلا في الظلام! 
أي هوى يلعب بكم؟!! 
عودوا إلى الله إني لكم من الناصحين. 

الوقفة الثانية: 
قول الصوفي: 
2-التبرك : جاء في خلاصة الوفاء للسمهودي وفي كتاب العلل والسؤالات لعبد 
الله بن أحمد بن حنبل، قال: سألت أبي عن رجل يمس قبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ويفعل بالمنبر مثل ذلك فقال: لا بأس به(8).‏ 

ويعزز هذا الكلام قول الذهبي: أين المتنطع المنكر على أحمد، وقد ثبت أن عبد الله سأل أباه عمن يلمس رمانة قبر النبي ويمس الحجرة النبوية فقال: لا أرى بذلك بأساً. وختم الذهبي كلامه: أعاذنا الله وإياكم من رأي الخوارج والبدع(9).‏ 

وقال السندي الخواتيمي: سألت أبا عبد الله عن الرجل يأتي هذه المشاهد، فقال: على ما كان يفعله ابن عمر ‏ 
يتتبع مواضع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأثره، فليس بذلك بأساً أن يأتي الرجل المشاهد(10). وقال عبد الله بن أحمد: رأيت أبي آخذاً شعرة من شعر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيضعها على فيه يقبلها وأحسب أني رأيته يغمسها بالماء ويشربه يستشفي به(11). 

قلتُ:‏ 
لنرى من أين نقل هذا الكلام؟!! .. مع أن المتن مخالف لاعتقاد الإمام المبجل أحمد بن حنبل .. 

(8) اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم ص 401. تصحيح مفاهيم خاطئة لابن علوي المالكي ص 29.‏ 
(9) سِيرَ أعلام النبلاء للذهبي ج 11 ص 54.‏ 
(10) اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم ص 339.‏ 
(11) سير أعلام النبلاء ج 11 ص 212‏ 

وعند النظر في النقل الأول نجد أن هذا الصوفي ينقل من القبوري الهالك محمد علوي المالكي وهو من علم بالكذب والتحريف! وكذلك ينقل عن خلاصة الوفاء للسمهودي والكتاب الآخر لصوفي ضال! 
ولنرى الفرق بين ما أثبته القبوريان وما ستجده في كتاب شيخ الإسلام الاقتضاء الذي هو الأصل والعمدة وقد أثبته ناقلاً الصوفي: 
يقول الصوفي: 
جاء في خلاصة الوفاء للسمهودي وفي كتاب العلل والسؤالات لعبدالله بن أحمد بن حنبل، قال: سألت أبي عن رجل يمس قبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ويفعل بالمنبر مثل ذلك فقال: لا بأس به(8). 
اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم ص 401. تصحيح مفاهيم خاطئة لابن علوي المالكي ص 29 

وعند العودة لكلام شيخ الإسلام وجدناه يقول: 
"قال أبو بكر الأثرم: قلت لأبي عبدالله –يعني أحمد بن حنبل-: قبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يمس ويتمسح به؟ قال أبو عبدالله: ما أعرف هذا؟! قلت له: فالمنبر؟ فقال: أما المنبر فنعم ، قد جاء فيه ، قال أبو عبدالله: شيء يروونه عن ابن فديك عن ابن أبي ذئب عن ابن عمر أنه مسح على المنبر ، قال: ويروونه عن سعيد بن المسيب في الرمانة" 

قلتُ: 
أولاً: 
شتان بين الثرى والثريا ، أنظر التحريف لكلام الإمام فهل رأيته يجيز التمسح بالقبر؟!! 
بل حتى المنبر والرمانة يقول "يروونه" أي أنه لا يفعله ولا يعتقده! 
قال شيخ الإسلام بعد هذا في الاقتضاء: " فقد رخص أحمد وغيره في التمسح بالمنبر والرمانة التي هي موضع مقعد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولم يرخصوا في التمسح بقبره" وقال: " وكره مالك التمسح بالمنبر ، كما كرهوا التمسح بالقبر ، فأما اليوم فقد احترق المنبر ، وما بقيت الرمانة ، وإنما بقي من المنبر خشبة صغيرة ، فقد زال ما رخص فيه ، لأن الأثر المنقول عن ابن عمر وغيره إنما هو التمسح بمقعده" 
قلتُ: وهذا واضح جلي ، فلم يبقى اليوم من آثاره شيء ، خاصة بعد حريق المسجد ، والكراهة عند السلف تعني التحريم كما معلوم عند الفقهاء ، وأما بالنسبة لمن يتمسح بشبابيك القبر ؛ فإن جهالته لا حد لها ، فإن الشبابيك لم يلمسها النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام ؛ بل هي من صنع الأتراك ، فالحمد لله على نعمة العقل والرشد ، والهداية للتوحيد. 

ثانياً: 
ما نقل عن الأثرم واضح جداً .. 
وهذه رواية أخرى ذكرها ابن عبدالهادي في الصارم المنكي ص133: 
أن أحمد قال لما سأله أبو بكر الأثرم عن التمسح بالقبر: ما أعرف هذا ، قلت: فالمنبر؟ قال:نعم. 
وقال الأثرم أيضاً: وقلت لأبي عبدالله: إنهم يلصقون بطونهم بجدار القبر وقلتُ له: ورأيت أهل العلم من المدينة لا يمسونه ويقومون من ناحيته فيسلمون. فقال أبو عبدالله: نعم هكذا كان ابن عمر يفعل. 
قلتُ: 
فأنظر بعين بصيرتك كيف أراد هذا الصوفي قلب الكلام؟!! 
فأحمد –رحمه الله تعالى- وافق على كلام الأثر عن ما يفعله أهل العلم من المدينة يسلمون فينصرفون ، فأثبت هذا وقال هذا ما كان ابن عمر يفعل! 
فأنظر كيف هو يكذب لنصرة معتقده الخبيث؟!! فقلب معنى السلام للمشاهد .. وهذا من أخبث التحريف!وخيانة علمية فجة! 
فأنظر بضاعة القوم!! وأعلم سبب شدة بعض أهل السنة على هؤلاء الذين ما أجادوا إلا الرقص والكذب! 

ثالثاً: 
أن ابن عبدالهادي –رحمه الله تعالى- لما نقل كلام الإمام أحمد في هذه المسألة لم ينقل إلا رواية النفي –كما تقدم- عن أبي بكر الأثرم ؛ ولو كان عبدالله روى عن أبيه هذا –كما تذكره هذه الرواية- لسارع لنقله. 

رابعاً: 
روى القاضي أبو يعلى ما نقلته من كتاب الاقتضاء لشيخ الإسلام ، ثم أردف معلقاً: 
" وهذه الرواية تدل على أنه ليس بسنة وضع اليد على القبر ". 
وذكر القاضي بأن طريقة التقرب إلى الله تقف على التوقيف ، واحتج بقول عمر للحجر الأسود: "ولولا أني رأيت رسول الله يقبلك ما قبلتك". 
كتاب الروايتين والوجهين 1/214-215 

خامساً: 
ما يؤكد بطلان أكذوبة ما نقله الصوفي ما ذكر المناسك: أنه بعد تحية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وصاحبيه ،ثم ينصرف .. ولم يرد البته أنه تمسح!! كما في كتب الفقه الحنبلية والاقتضاء. 
وكما قال مالك في المبسوط: "لا أرى أن يقف عند قبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يدعو ، لكن يسلم وينصرف" الاقتضاء 2/240 والشفا للقاضي عياض 2/84. 

سادساً: 
وما يؤكد كذب الأقصوصة ما جاء في [ الحكم الجديرة بالإذاعة ] ص54: 
" وجاء رجل إليه [يعني أحمد] فمسح يديه على ثيابه ، ومسح بهما وجهه ، فغضب الإمام أحمد وأنكر ذلك أشد الإنكار وقال: عمن أخذتم هذا الأمر؟ " 
وإنكار أحمد –رحمه الله تعالى- على من مسح بيده على ثيابه ومسح بهما وجهه وهذا ما يؤكد كذب الحكايات التي يلتقطها أصحاب الغلو والبدع من الموضوعات ، على أنه لو صح شيء من ذلك عن أحد من علماء المسلمين فإنه لا يحتج به في مقابل إجماع الصحابة والتابعين على ترك التبرك بذوات الصالحين وآثارهم وعدم قياسهم على رسل الله صلوات الله عليهم وسلم ، والعصمة لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. 

سابعاً: 
نقل تكذيبها واستبعاد حكاية تقبيل القبر عدد من الأئمة: 
فهذا الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني ذكر أن أصحاب أحمد قد استبعدوا ذلك. فتح الباري 3/475 

وشكك ابن حجر الهيتمي في هذه الرواية عن أحمد أيضاً ، وذكر أن بعض أصحاب أحمد استبعدوا ذلك. وقرينة ذلك ما رواه عنه الأثرم من أنه سئل عن جواز لمس قبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والتمسح به، فقال: ما أعرف هذا. حاشية الهيتمي على شرح الإيضاح في المناسك 454. 

قال ويؤيد ذلك ما جاء في مغني الحنابلة: من أنه لا يستحب التمسح بحائط القبر ولا تقبيله[وجاء سبب هذا النهي في المغني] لأن فيه إفراطاً في تعظيم القبور أشبه بتعظيم الأصنام ولأن الصلاة عند القبور أشبه بتظيم الأصنام بالسجود ولأن ابتداء عبادة الأصنام كان في تعظيم الأموات باتخاذ صورهم ومسحها والصلاة عندها" 
قال ابن حجر الهيتمي: فتعارضت الروايتان عن أحمد. 
حاشية الهيتمي على شرح إيضاح المناسك 454 ، وكلام صاحب المغني على كلام الفقهاء الأقدمين عد الاستحباب والكراهة يعني التحريم ، المغني 2/507-508. 

قال صاحب كشف القناع 2/140-141: " ويكره تقبيله والطواف به لأن ذلك كله من البدع " 

وفي الإنصـاف للمواردي الحنبلي قال: " قال أحمد: أهل العلم كانوا لا يمسونه" قال المواردي: " ولا يستحب التمسح بالقبر على الصحيح من المذهب" الإنصاف 4/53 

قلتُ: 
ولا ما نع من أن ذكر أقوال لبعض أهل العلم في المسألة ليعلم الصوفي أنه أمر قد أطبق عليه فقهاء وأئمة السنة.. 
قال ابن جماعة في منسكه: ورأيت حاشيةً على كلام المجد بخط الحافظ جمال الدين بن خياط اليمني: ومما أحدث في دولة الملك الأشرف سُمّرَت أبواب الدرابزين .. قصدوا (أي العلماء) تنزيه المشهد الشريف عن كثرة اللامسين بالأيدي ، فإن كثيراً من جُهّال العرب وغيرهم يلصقون ظهورهم بصندوق القبر الشريف وجداره قاصدين بذلك التبرك: والخير كله في استعمال الأدب. وفاء الوفا 2/616 

قال ابن جماعة: وقال السروجي الحنفي: لا يلصق بطنه بالجدار ولا يمسه بيده. 
وقال الزعفراني في كتابه: وضع اليد على القبر ومسه وتقبيله من البدع التي تُنكَرُ شرعاً. 
وحكى الجزيري في (الفقه على المذاهب الأربعة 1/552) قول عامة أهل الفقه "ولا يطوف بالقبر ولا يقبل حجراً ولا عتبة ولا خشباً ولا يطلب من المزور شيئاً".العقد الثمين18-19. 

ثامناً: 
ونزيد في إقامة الحجة عليهم بأقوال أئمتهم وحججهم: 
ونبدؤهم بحجتهم أبو حامد الغزالي –رحمه الله- حيث قال: "ولا يمس قبراً ولا حجراً فإن ذلك من عادة النصارى" وقال أيضاً: " فإن المس والتقبيل للمشاهد من عادة اليهود والنصارى" إحياء علوم الدين 1/259 ، 4/491. 

وهذه المفاجأة الكبرى!! السبكي ينهى عن مس قبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
قال: " وإنما التمسح بالقبر وتقبيله والسجود عليه ونحو ذلك فإنما يفعله بعض الجهــال ومن فعل ذلك ينكـــر عليه فعلــه ويعلَم آداب الزيارة" شفاء السقام130 
وقال: " ولا يمس القبر ولا يقرب منه ولا يطوف به" فتاوى السبكي 1/289 

ونقل قول ابن تيمية بأن الصحابة لم يكونوا يأتون قبره صلى الله عليه وسلم للصـلاة عنده ولا لمسح القبر،فقال: " ونحن نقول من آداب الزيارة ذلك . ننهى عن التمسح بالقبر والصلاة عنده" شفاء السقام 152 
ونقل السبكي قول الإمام مالك: " ولا يمس القبر بيده" 

وهذا معاصركم محمد سعيد رمضان البوطي –هداه الله- يقول: " فإذا دنوت من القبر الشريف فإياك أن تلتصق بالشبابيك أو تتمسح بها كما يفعل كثير من الجهال فتلك بدعة ... ثم استقبل القبلة ولا تتوهم أن في هذا سوء أدب مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأن الدعاء ينبغي أن يكون مع استقبال القبر. فإن الدعاء خطاب لله عز وجل لا يجوز أن يشرك فيه غيره .. "وقال: " ولا تلتفت إلى كثرة من قد تراهم من الجهال والمبتدعين" فقه السيرة للبوطي 478 
وأقول للبوطي يا أيها الرجل المعلم غيره ، هلا لنفسك كان ذا التعليم ، نعوذ بالله من أصحاب الهوى أهل التناقض!! هذا أنت من يطبع كتبه ليست روايات عنكم!! 

قلتُ: 
هؤلاء حججكم!! الغزالي والسبكي والبوطي؟! هل نقول لهما كما تقولون عن من يخالفكم ويحذركم بأنهم خوارج؟!! مبغضين للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؟!! أم أنكم تريدون-أجيبوا بصراحة- أن تعبدون الهوى {أفرأيت من اتخذ إلهه هواه وأضله الله على علم وختم على سمعه وعلى بصره وغشاوة فمن يهديه من بعد الله،أفلا تذكرون} 

تاسعاً: 
لمثل هذه الحكاية وغيرها يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية –رحمه الله تعالى- كلاماً نفيساً يُعد منهجاً في هذا الباب: 
" .. وإنما يضع مثل هذه الحكايات من يقل علمه ودينه. 
وإما أن يكون المنقول من هذه الحكايات عن مجهول لا يعرف ، ونحن لو روي لنا مثل هذه الحكايات المسيبة أحاديث عمن لا ينطق عن الهوى ؛ لما جاز التمسك بها حتى تثبت ، فكيفب المنقول عن غيره؟ 
ومنها ما قد يكون صاحبه قاله ، أو فعله ، باجتهاد يخطئ ويصيب ، أو قاله بقيود وشروط كثيرة على وجه لا محذور فيه ، فحرف النقل عنه" 
قلتُ: وهذا كلام واضح وحجته ظاهرة بينه ، ويا للهوى كم أسعر قلوب دُعاة القبورية ، وأسكر هواه الصوفية ، ولكن الحق أبلج ، والباطل لجلج. 

عاشراً: 
كلام شيخ الإسلام لا يعلى عليه ، وأذكر بأن يجب التأكد من هذه الروايات وصحة نسوبها لأصحابها ؛ فإن كان كذب على النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام فالأئمة والعلماء من باب أولى. 
وعند العودة وجدنا في نقولات القوم تحريف كبير للمعنى ، وكأن صاحب المقال يود إيهامنا بأن نقل من شيخ الإسلام هذا الخبر!! 

الحادية عشر: 
أن هذه الحكايات غالباً ما تكون موضوعة ، وأسانيدها مبتورة ، وتجد في الإسناد ظلمات ومجاهيل!! ومع ذلك يقبلونها وفي منهجهم –وغالب الصوفية أشاعرة- أنه لا يقبل الحديث الصحيح الآحاد!! فأي تناقض ومخالفة لأصولكم؟! الصحيح يرمى والضعيف يحتج به؟!! وهذه دلالة الهوى ، فتنبه لها! 

الثانية عشر: 
لربما كانت هذه الزيادة من الناسخ عمداً أو جهلاً لأن أصل الرواية –كما تقدم- دون هذه الزيادة ؛ بل نقل ما يضادها.. 

الثالثة عشر: 
أما بالنسبة للتبرك بآثار النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام والشعرات فقبل الدخول في الموضوع أحب أن أؤكد على أمر: 
أننا –أهل السنة والجماعة- نؤمن بالتبرك بآثار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خلافاً لما يشيعه عنا الآخرون ، وكيف ننكره وقد ثبت به الأحاديث الصحيحة ، غير أن آثاره اليوم صلى الله عليه وسلم لم تعد متوفرة بيننا مما يجعل إثارة هذا الموضوع تشغيباً وترويضاً للناس واستدرجاً بهم نحو التبرك بالقبر . والذين ثبت عنهم التبرك بالشعرة لم يصح عنهم التبرك بالقبور. 

أما بالنسبة للشعرات المزعومة فأجيب بإجابة شيخنا عبدالرحمن بن محمد سعيد من أجلة علماء لبنان حيث يقول مخاطباً بعض الصوفية: 
" وأما هذه الشعرات المزعومة والتي تتسلطون بها على الناس وتتحكمون بها في عواطفهم فيُحتاج إلى إسنادها مثلما تسندون للحديث النبوي ، والصوفية ليسوا أمناء على حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فكتبهم طافحة بالأحاديث الموضوعة ، كحديث "إن الله سيدخل الجنة كل من اسمه محمد" وزعم نبيل الشريف أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "أحبو العربية لثلاث لأني عربي والقرآن عربي ولسان أهل الجنة عربي" 

فكيف يؤتَمَنون على شعر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؟!! فمن لم يؤتمن على حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يؤمن أن يأتي بشعرة يزعم أنها لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. 
ونحن نسلم أنه كانت عند أحمد شعرات للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؛ ولكن لا نسلم لمن ثبت كذبهم فلا يستوي أحمد الصادق والصوفية الكاذبون. فأنتم لستم أمنــاء على حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فكيف نأمنكم على آثاره؟!! 

وإذا كان في أحاديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم المنقطع والضعيف والمكذوب ؛ فكيف نتمكن من إثبات اتصال سند هذه الشعرة ؛ بل ربما كان سندها شديد الضعف ؛ بل ربما كان موضوعاً ؛ وربما كان سند الشعرة خبر الواحد فيصير ظنيناً حسب قواعد الأشاعرة!! 

وهذا ليس فيه استهانة بآثاره صلى الله عليه وسلم فإن أحاديثه من آثاره: 
فكما أننا لا نقبل كل حديث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا بعد التحقق من إسناده فكذلك لا نقبل كل شعرة تنسب إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا بعد التحقق من إسنادها. 
ولا يضرنا أن نترك هذه الشعرة المجهولة السند سداً للذريعة حتى لا تكون الشعرة خطوة على طريق الضريح والمقام ، فإن الله لن يسألنا يوم القيامة:لماذا لم تتبركوا؛ولكنه يثيبنا على سد الذريعة. فإنما أهلك بني إسرائيل بتتبعهم آثار أنبيائهم كما قال عمر. 
والفرق بينا وبين بني إسرائيل ومن شابههم: أننا نتبع سبيل الأنبياء لا آثار الأنبياء."

قلتُ: 
جزى الله شيخنا خير الجزاء ، ووالله لو كان أحدهم يُريد الحق ويطلبه ولديه عقل سليم فكلامك له شفاء من السقم!! 
هل أدركتم الفرق؟!! 

الرابعة عشر: 
وقطعاً للسبيل المراد!! قياس التبرك بالنبي عليه الصلاة والسلام بغيره ، ننقل تتمة كلام شيخنا: 
" أن التبرك بغير النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد موته لم يثبت ، قال الشاطبي: "وقد ترك صلى الله عليه وسلم بعده أبا بكر وعمر وهما خير هذه الأمة وخير ممن يوصف الناس بعدهم بالأولياء ولم يثبت لواحد منهم من طريق صحيح أن متبركاً تبرك به على النحو الذي يفعله العامة في المشايخ من لمس الجسد والثياب ، فهو إجماع منهم على ترك الأشياء" 
قلتُ: ونحن نلتزم ما التزمه السلف ومن هنا وانطلاقاً من قوله {ويتبع غير سبيل المؤمنين} نقول: هل كان سبيل المؤمنين من الصحابة فيما بينهم؟ هل ثبت تبرك عمر بأبي بكر؟! أو هل تبرك علي بابن مسعود؟! 
ولا أتوقع أن يعتقد أحد أن البدوي والرفاعي والجيلاني أكثر بركة من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. 

قال الشاطبي: "فعلى هذا المأخذ لا يصح لمن بعده ، الاقتداء به صلى الله عليه وسلم في التبرك ، ومن اقتدى به كان اقتداؤه بدعة كما كان الاقتداء به في الزيادة على أربع نسوة بدعة" الاعتصام 2/9. 

ولقد زل كثير من العلماء في التوسع بالتبرك ولم يقف عند حدوده وقاس على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم غيره وهو قياس مع الفارق. 

وقال الحافظ ابن رجب: " وكذلك التبرك بالآثار فإنما كان يفعله الصحابة مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولم يكونوا يفعلونه مع بعضهم ولا يفعله التابعون مع الصحابة ، مع علو قدرهم فدل على أن هذا لا يُفعل إلا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مثل التبرك بوضوئه وفضلاته وشعره وشرب فضل شرابه وطعامه" 
قال: "فهذه الأشيــــاء فتنة للمعظِّم والمعظَّم لما يُخشى عليه من الغلو المدخل في البدعة ، وربما يترقى إلى نوع من الشرك" الحكم الجديرة بالإذاعة 55. 

ولكن شد من عضـد هذه البدعة ما وقع من بعض الفقهاء من تسويغها وحشد الأدلة التي لا يميز العامي صحتها من ضعفها. ومن هنا نقول: وإن كنا نعتبر التمسح بالقبور والاستغاثة بالأموات شركاً إلا أن الحكم على معين من العوام بالشرك من الصعوبة بمكان بسبب تمسك بعض الفقهاء بذلك وإيراد الأدلة عليه بما يجعل الأمر ملتبساَ على العوام. ومن هنا فلا تناقض بين هذا الموقف وبين قولنا: هذا العمل شرك. 
وهذا البلاء الذي أنكره كثير من العلماء قد عمت به البلوى وطمت كما صرح السيوطي. [ حسن المحاضرة في أخبار مصر والقاهرة 1/139] 

ولكن سوغه بعض المتأخرين وسكت عنه آخرون فصار سنة حكم العوام على منكرها بأنه مبتدع مخالف يخوض فيما سكت عنه أهل العلم. والقلوب إذا اشتغلت بالبدع أعرضت عن السنن" 

قلتُ: 
جزى الله شيخنا ، فقد أجاد وأفاد ، وما على كلامه قولٌ يُزاد ، ويُنتظرُ من أهل العقل والرشاد ، ممن زل ووقع بغير قصد واعتقاد ، أن يبادر إلى الأوبة والتوبة قبل يوم التناد ، يومها لن ينفع التعلق بأشياخٍ قد أضلوك عن طريق الهُدى والرشاد ، فانقلبت إلى دار الشقاوة وأهل العناد ، فأين من أضلك لا يبدأ التلاعن والتبرؤ لما حصل للاعتقاد من إفساد ، فعد إلى رشدك إنك في دار المهلة!! 

الخامسة عشر: 
ولا مانع من التأكيد .. بذكر المزيد .. لتنبيه ذو الفكر البليد .. وقمع العنيد .. 
قال أبو الحسن علي بن عمر القزويني في (أماليه)- كما نقله شيخ الإسلام في الرد على الأخنائي ص268 ، 269 - : 
قرأت على عبيدالله الزهري قلت له: حدثك أبوك. قال:حدثني عبدالله بن أحمد. قال:حدثني أبي قال: سمعت زياد بن حماد بن دليل قال لسفيان-يعني بن عيينة- قال: كان أحد يتمسح بالقبر؟ قال:لا ، ولا يلتزم القبر ؛ ولكن يدنو, قال أبي: يعني الإعظام لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. 

السادسة عشر: 
وفي [وفاء الوفاء] للسمهودي ص219 في مجرد وضع اليد على القبر ما نصه: 
قد أنكره –أي وضع اليد على القبر- مالك والشافعي ، وأحمد أشدَّ الإنكار. 

وإليك بعض مواقف الإمام أحمد مع الصوفية 
http://saaid.net/feraq/sufyah/011.htm 

وأخيراً .. اسأل الله لنا ولكم الهداية، وعدم سلوك دروب الهوى، وصلى الله على قدوتنا وحبيبنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم. 


كتبه: 
أبو عمر الدوسري(المنهج) - شبكة الدفاع عن السنة

----------


## محمدعبداللطيف

تعليق على الشريف باسم الكتبي;فى نقله عن* الذهبي (ت748هـ) في السير (11/212) : قال عبدالله بن أحمد : رأيت أبي أخذ شعرة من شعر النبي صلى الله* 
*قلت (الذهبي ) : أين المتنطع المنكر على أحمد , وقد ثبت أن عبدالله سأل أباه عمن يلمس رمانة منبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , ويمس الحجرة النبوية , فقال : لاأرى بذلك بأساً , أعاذنا الله وإياكم من رأي الخوارج ومن البدع ]انتهى.--------------------قال الشيخ صالح ال الشيخ-* الذهبي رحمه الله تعالى فهو في توحيد العبادة جيّد؛ على طريقة شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وفي الأسماء والصفات، وعقائد السلف في الإيمان والقدر وغيره، هو كذلك على عقيدة السلف الصالح، وله في ذلك مؤلفات كثيرة كالعلو والأربعين وما أشبه ذلك، وأما في وسائل الشرك فإنه حصل له عدم تحرير فيها رحمه الله، خاصة في كتابه هذا الأخير ”السِّيَر“ الذي ألفه بعد وفاة شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية؛ بعد وفاة شيخ الإسلام بعشر سنين، فعنده بعض العبارات التي فيها تساهل بوسائل الشرك؛ كالدعاء عند القبور، والصلاة عندها، والتبرك برؤية الصالحين، أو التبرك بالدعاء عند القبور أو بالأماكن؛ المشاهد أوأشباه ذلك، فعنده تساهل في هذا راجع إلى عدم تحريره لمسألة الوسائل؛ وسائل الشرك.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*هل صح عن الإمام أحمد بن حنبل أنه أجاز التوسل بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. ؟
**شبهات حول التوسل وردها**التوسل الممنوع وأمثلة عليه**دراسةٌ حديثية لحديث عثمان بن حنيف في قصة الرجل الضرير
*

----------


## أبو أحمد القبي

قول: "نقل عن احمد في منسك المروذي.."، يروى دوما في الكتب بصيغة نقل وروي وقيل، وهي من صيغ التمريض المجمع عليها، فإثباتها غير مسلم به ولا تقتضي صحة ما نقل عن احمد، ولو كان يجيز التوسل بدعاء الله بذات النبي لوجدت هذا القول ثابت تعج به كتبه، ولكن تفرد عنه المروذي في منسكه ولم نجد كتاب المنسك ولا النص ولا المصدر .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في " قاعدة جليلة " ص119 :
لو قيل : يحمل قول القائل أسألك بنبيك محمد على أنه أراد : أني أسألك بإيماني به وبمحبته وأتوسل إليك بإيماني به ومحبته ونحو ذلك ؟ وقد ذكرتم أن هذا جائز بلا نزاع ؟ قيل : من أراد هذا المعنى فهو مصيب في ذلك بلا نزاع ، وإذا حمل على هذا المعنى كلام من توسل بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد مماته من السلف - كما نقل عن بعض الصحابة والتابعين وعن الإمام أحمد وغيره - كان هذا حسنا ؛ وحينئذ : فلا يكون في المسألة نزاع. 
ولكن كثير من العوام يطلقون هذا اللفظ ، ولا يريدون هذا المعنى ؛ فهؤلاء الذين أنكر عليهم من أنكر. 
وهذا كما أن الصحابة كانوا يريدون بالتوسل به : التوسل بدعائه وشفاعته ، وهذا جائز بلا نزاع ؛ ثم إن أكثر الناس في زماننا لا يريدون هذا المعنى بهذا اللفظ .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

*لماذا يمنع بعض أهل العلم من التوسل بجاه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟لماذا يحرم السلفية التوسل بذات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، مع أن العلماء كلهم متفقون على جوازه ، حتى ظهر ابن تيمية الذي كان أول من حرمه ؟ مع أن كل العلماء من جميع المذاهب يجيزون التوسل ، فلماذا يُصِرُّون على تحريمه ؟
*
*الحمد لله : 
أولا : 
التوسل بذات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم معناه : أن يدعو الداعي ربه سبحانه وتعالى ، لكنه في أثناء دعائه يذكر ذات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وسيلة لإجابة دعائه ، أو تعجيل حاجته ، فيقول : أسألك بحق النبي ، أو : بجاه النبي ، أو نحو ذلك . 
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله ـ مجموع الفتاوى (1/337-338) ـ : 
" والسائل لله بغير الله إما أن يكون مقسما عليه ، وإما أن يكون طالبا بذلك السبب ، كما توسل الثلاثة في الغار بأعمالهم ، وكما يتوسل بدعاء الأنبياء والصالحين . 
فإن كان إقساما على الله بغيره : فهذا لا يجوز . 
وإن كان سؤالا بسبب يقتضى المطلوب ، كالسؤال بالأعمال التي فيها طاعة الله ورسوله ، مثل السؤال بالإيمان بالرسول ومحبته وموالاته ونحو ذلك : فهذا جائز .
وإن كان سؤالا بمجرد ذات الأنبياء والصالحين : فهذا غير مشروع ، وقد نهى عنه غير واحد من العلماء ، وقالوا : إنه لا يجوز . ورخص فيه بعضهم ، والأول أرجح كما تقدم؛ وهو سؤال بسبب لا يقتضى حصول المطلوب . 
بخلاف من كان طالبا بالسبب المقتضى لحصول المطلوب ، كالطلب منه سبحانه بدعاء الصالحين وبالأعمال الصالحة : فهذا جائز ، لأن دعاء الصالحين سبب لحصول مطلوبنا الذي دَعَوا به . 
وكذلك الأعمال الصالحة سبب لثواب الله لنا ، وإذا توسلنا بدعائهم وأعمالنا : كنا متوسلين إليه تعالى بوسيلة ، كما قال تعالى : ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَابْتَغُوا إِلَيْهِ الْوَسِيلَةَ) المائدة/35 ، والوسيلة هي الأعمال الصالحة . وقال تعالى : ( أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ يَبْتَغُونَ إِلَى رَبِّهِمُ الْوَسِيلَةَ) الإسراء /57 . 
وأما إذا لم نتوسل إليه سبحانه بدعائهم ولا بأعمالنا ، ولكن توسلنا بنفس ذواتهم : لم يكن نفس ذواتهم سببا يقتضى إجابة دعائنا ، فكنا متوسلين بغير وسيلة ، ولهذا لم يكن هذا منقولا عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم نقلا صحيحا ، ولا مشهورا عن السلف ." انتهى . 
ثانيا : 
ليس معنى ذلك أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليس له جاه عند الله عز وجل ، ولا منزلة لديه سبحانه ، كما يقوله من يفتري على السلفيين ، شيخ الإسلام ومن وافقه على ذلك ، وأنهم يتجرؤون على مقام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وحاشاهم من ذلك ، وهو صاحب المقام المحمود ، والمنزلة الرفيعة ، وسيد ولد آدم ، صلى الله عليه وسلم ، لكن مقامه الكريم على الله ليس معناه أن نسأل أو نتوسل به . 
قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله : 
" ما بيّن الله ورسوله أنه حق للعباد على الله فهو حق ؛ لكن الكلام في السؤال بذلك ، فيقال : إن كان الحق الذي سأل به سببا لإجابة السؤال : حسُن السؤال به ، كالحق الذي يجب لعابديه وسائليه . 
وأما إذا قال السائل : بحق فلان وفلان ، فأولئك ، إن كان لهم عند الله حق أن لا يعذبهم وأن يكرمهم بثوابه ويرفع درجاتهم كما وعدهم بذلك وأوجبه على نفسه ، فليس في استحقاق أولئك ما استحقوه من كرامة الله ، ما يكون سببا لمطلوب هذا السائل ؛ فإن ذلك استحق ما استحقه بما يسره الله له من الإيمان والطاعة ، وهذا لا يستحق ما استحقه ذلك ؛ فليس في إكرام الله لذلك سبب يقتضى إجابة هذا . 
وإن قال : السبب هو شفاعته ودعاؤه ، فهذا حق إذا كان قد شفع له ودعا له ، وإن لم يشفع له ولم يدع له لم يكن هناك سبب " . انتهى . 
وقال أيضا ـ مجموع الفتاوى (1/278) ـ : 
" ومعلوم أن الواحد بعد موته إذا قال : اللهم فشفعه في وشفعني فيه ، مع أن النبي لم يدع له : كان هذا كلاما باطلا " . انتهى . 
ثالثا : 
مدار فهم هذه المسألة أن نعلم أن الدعاء عبادة ، بل هو من أجل العبادات لله تعالى ، كما قال النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : ( الدُّعَاءُ هُوَ الْعِبَادَةُ . قَالَ رَبُّكُمْ ادْعُونِي أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُمْ ) رواه أبو داود (1479) وغيره ، وصححه الألباني . 
والعبادات مبناها على التوقيف ، يعني : على ورود الشرع بها ، كما قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ( مَنْ أَحْدَثَ فِي أَمْرِنَا هَذَا مَا لَيْسَ فِيهِ فَهُوَ رَدٌّ ) رواه البخاري (2697) ومسلم (1718) ، من حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها . 
وفي رواية لمسلم : ( مَنْ عَمِلَ عَمَلًا لَيْسَ عَلَيْهِ أَمْرُنَا فَهُوَ رَدٌّ ) . 
قال الإمام النووي رحمه الله : 
" قَالَ أَهْل الْعَرَبِيَّة : ( الرَّدّ ) هُنَا بِمَعْنَى الْمَرْدُود , وَمَعْنَاهُ : فَهُوَ بَاطِل غَيْر مُعْتَدّ بِهِ . 
وَهَذَا الْحَدِيث قَاعِدَة عَظِيمَة مِنْ قَوَاعِد الْإِسْلَام , وَهُوَ مِنْ جَوَامِع كَلِمه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَإِنَّهُ صَرِيح فِي رَدّ كُلّ الْبِدَع وَالْمُخْتَرَعَ  ات . 
وَفِي الرِّوَايَة الثَّانِيَة زِيَادَة وَهِيَ أَنَّهُ قَدْ يُعَانِد بَعْض الْفَاعِلِينَ فِي بِدْعَة سَبَقَ إِلَيْهَا , فَإِذَا اُحْتُجَّ عَلَيْهِ بِالرِّوَايَةِ الْأُولَى يَقُول : أَنَا مَا أَحْدَثْت شَيْئًا فَيُحْتَجّ عَلَيْهِ بِالثَّانِيَةِ الَّتِي فِيهَا التَّصْرِيح بِرَدِّ كُلّ الْمُحْدَثَات , سَوَاء أَحْدَثَهَا الْفَاعِل , أَوْ سَبَقَ بِإِحْدَاثِهَا . 
وَفِي هَذَا الْحَدِيث : دَلِيل لِمَنْ يَقُول مِنْ الْأُصُولِيِّين  َ : إِنَّ النَّهْي يَقْتَضِي الْفَسَاد . وَمَنْ قَالَ : لَا يَقْتَضِي الْفَسَاد يَقُول هَذَا خَبَر وَاحِد , وَلَا يَكْفِي فِي إِثْبَات هَذِهِ الْقَاعِدَة الْمُهِمَّة , وَهَذَا جَوَاب فَاسِد . وَهَذَا الْحَدِيث مِمَّا يَنْبَغِي حِفْظه وَاسْتِعْمَاله فِي إِبْطَال الْمُنْكَرَات , وَإِشَاعَة الِاسْتِدْلَال بِهِ " انتهى . 
فإذا علمنا هذا الأصل ، علمنا أنه لا يجوز لنا أن نفعل شيئا على وجه العبادة لله تعالى ، إلا شيئا جاء به الشرع من المعصوم صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وسواء كان الذي فعلناه اختراعا من عند أنفسنا ، أو اتباعا لغيرنا فيه . 
قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله ـ مجموع الفتاوى (1/265) ـ : 
" ولا يجوز أن يكون الشيء واجبا أو مستحبا إلا بدليل شرعي يقتضى إيجابه أو استحبابه والعبادات لا تكون إلا واجبة أو مستحبة فما ليس بواجب ولا مستحب فليس بعبادة والدعاء لله تعالى عبادة إن كان المطلوب به أمرا مباحا " انتهى . 
وقال أيضا ـ الفتاوى (1/278) ـ : 
" والدعاء المأثور عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : لم يأمر به ، والذي أمر به : ليس مأثورا عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . ومثل هذا لا تثبت به شريعة ، كسائر ما ينقل عن آحاد الصحابة في جنس العبادات أو الإباحات أو الإيجابات أو التحريمات ، إذا لم يوافقه غيره من الصحابة عليه ، وكان ما يثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يخالفه لا يوافقه: لم يكن فعله سنة يجب على المسلمين اتباعها ، بل غايته أن يكون ذلك مما يسوغ فيه الاجتهاد ، ومما تنازعت فيه الأمة ، فيجب رده إلى الله والرسول ، ولهذا نظائر كثيرة " . 

وقد سئلت اللجنة الدائمة عن : مسلم يشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا رسول الله ، ويقول في دعائه: اللهم أعطني كذا وكذا من خيري الدنيا والآخرة ، بجاه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، أو ببركة الرسول ، أو بحرمة المصطفى ، أو بجاه الشيخ التيجاني ، أو ببركة الشيخ عبد القادر، أو بحرمة الشيخ السنوسي فما الحكم ؟
فأجابوا : 
" من توسل إلى الله في دعائه بجاه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو حرمته أو بركته أو بجاه غيره من الصالحين أو حرمته أو بركته ، فقال: ( اللهم بجاه نبيك أو حرمته أو بركته أعطني مالا وولدا أو أدخلني الجنة وقني عذاب النار) مثلا ، فليس بمشرك شركا يخرج عن الإسلام ، لكنه ممنوع سدا لذريعة الشرك ، وإبعادا للمسلم من فعل شيء يفضي إلى الشرك . 
ولا شك أن التوسل بجاه الأنبياء والصالحين وسيلة من وسائل الشرك التي تفضي إليه على مر الأيام، على ما دلت عليه التجارب وشهد له الواقع ، وقد جاءت أدلة كثيرة في الكتاب والسنة تدل دلالة قاطعه على أن سد الذرائع إلى الشرك والمحرمات من مقاصد الشريعة، من ذلك قوله تعالى : ( وَلَا تَسُبُّوا الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ فَيَسُبُّوا اللَّهَ عَدْوًا بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ كَذَلِكَ زَيَّنَّا لِكُلِّ أُمَّةٍ عَمَلَهُمْ ثُمَّ إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ مَرْجِعُهُمْ فَيُنَبِّئُهُمْ بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ ) الأنعام /108
فنهى سبحانه المسلمين عن سب آلهة المشركين التي يعبدونها من دون الله ، مع أنها باطلة؛ لئلا يكون ذلك ذريعة إلى سب المشركين الإلهَ الحقَ سبحانه ، انتصارا لآلهتهم الباطلة جهلا منهم وعدوانا ، ومنها: نهيه صلى الله عليه وسلم عن اتخاذ القبور مساجد ؛ خشية أن تعبد، ومنها: تحريم خلوة الرجل بالمرأة الأجنبية، وتحريم إبداء المرأة زينتها للرجال الأجانب ... ولأن التوسل بالجاه والحرمة ونحوهما في الدعاء عبادة ، والعبادة توقيفية ، ولم يرد في الكتاب ولا في السنة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا عن أصحابه ما يدل على هذا التوسل ، فعلم أنه بدعة ..." انظر : فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة (1/501-502) . 
رابعا : 
قول السائل في سؤاله إن ابن تيمية أول من حرمه : غير صحيح ؛ وإنما هو تلقى ذلك عن أعداء شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله ، وقد تعرض شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله ، في رده على الأخنائي ، وهو أحد خصومه الذين رموه بهذه الفرية ، فقال في حق شيخ الإسلام : " كم لصاحب هذه المقالة من مسألة خرق فيها الإجماع " ، فرد عليه شيخ الإسلام من وجوه عديدة ، فقال في ضمن ذلك: 
" الوجه السادس : أنه إنما يقبل قول من يدعي أن غيره يخالف الإجماع إذا كان ممن يعرف الإجماع والنزاع ، وهذا يحتاج إلى علم عظيم ، يظهر به ذلك ، لا يكون مثل هذا المعترض الذي لا يعرف نفس المذهب الذي انتسب إليه ، ولا ما قال أصحابه .. ، فكيف يعرف مثل هذا إجماع علماء المسلمين ، مع قصوره وتقصيره في النقل والاستدلال ؟! 
الوجه السابع : أن لفظ (كم) يقتضي التكثير ، وهذا يوجب كثرة المسائل التي خرق المجيب فيها الإجماع . والذين هم أعلم من هذا المعترض وأكثر اطلاعا : اجتهدوا في ذلك غاية الاجتهاد ، فلم يظفروا بمسألة واحدة خرق فيها الإجماع ، بل غايتهم أن يظنوا في المسألة أنه خرق فيها الإجماع ، كما ظنه بعضهم في مسألة الحلف بالطلاق ، وكان فيها من النزاع نقلا ، ومن الاستدلال فقها وحديثا : ما لم يطلع عليه . 
الوجه الثامن : أن المجيب [ يعني : شيخ الإسلام نفسه ] ـ ولله الحمد ـ لم يقل قط في مسألة إلا بقول قد سبقه إليه العلماء ؛ فإن كان قد يخطر له ويتوجه له ، فلا يقوله ولا ينصره إلا إذا عرف أنه قد قاله بعض العلماء ، كما قال الإمام أحمد : إياك أن تتكلم في مسألة ليس لك فيها إمام ؛ فمن كان يسلك هذا المسلك ، كيف يقول قولا يخرق فيه إجماع المسلمين ، وهو لا يقول إلا ما سبقه إليه علماء المسلمين ؟! " انتهى . من الرد على الأخنائي (457-458) . 
خامسا : 
هذه المسألة المذكورة ، والتي زعم السائل فيها ، تبعا لغيره ، أن شيخ الإسلام خالف فيها الإجماع ، قد ثبت فيها النصوص عن غير واحد من العلماء ، وخاصة الأحناف بالمنع منها ، والنهي عنها . 
قال العلامة الحصكفي في الدر المختار (5/715) : 
" وفي التاترخانية معزيا للمنتقى عن أبي يوسف عن أبي حنيفة: لا ينبغي لأحد أن يدعو الله إلا به، والدعاء المأذون فيه المأمور به ما استفيد من قوله تعالى: (ولله الأسماء الحسنى فادعوه بها) " . 
ونفس النص في المحيط البرهاني (5/141) . 
قال العلامة الكاساني رحمه الله في بدائع الصنائع (5/126) : 
" وَيُكْرَهُ لِلرَّجُلِ أَنْ يَقُولَ فِي دُعَائِهِ أَسْأَلُك بِحَقِّ أَنْبِيَائِك وَرُسُلِك وَبِحَقِّ فُلَانٍ ، لِأَنَّهُ لَا حَقَّ لِأَحَدٍ عَلَى اللَّهِ سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى جَلَّ شَأْنُهُ ".
ونفس النص في تبيين الحقائق شرح كنز الدقائق ، للزيلعي (6/31) ونسب القول بذلك إلى الثلاثة ، يعني : أبا حنيفة ، وصاحبيه : أبا يوسف ، ومحمد بن الحسن ، والعناية شرح الهداية للبابرتي (10/64) ، وفتح القدير لابن الهمام (10/64) ، وفي درر الحكام (1/321) ، ومجمع الأنهر شرح ملتقى الأبحر(2554) . 
قال السيد نعمان خير الدين الآلوسي الحنفي ، رحمه الله في جلاء العينين (516-517) :
" وفي جميع متونهم : أن قول الداعي المتوسل : بحق الأنبياء والأولياء ، وبحق البيت الحرام والمشعر الحرام : مكروه كراهة تحريم ، وهي كالحرام في العقوبة بالنار عند محمد ، وعللوا ذلك بقولهم : لأنه لا حق للمخلوق على الخالق " انتهى . 
وانظر ما نقله السيد نعمان عن العلامة السويدي الشافعي : جلاء العينين (505) وما بعدها . 

ولعله تبين مما سبق من النقول المستفيضة : لماذا يمنع السلفيون من ذلك النوع من التوسل ، وأن شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ليس أول من منع من ذلك ، ولا هو آخرهم أيضا . 
وانظر جواب السؤال رقم (979) ، ورقم (60041) ، ورقم (23265) . 
والله أعلم .

https://islamqa.info/ar/114142

*

----------

